# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Που οδηγούνται οι υποψηφιοι αγοραστές

## yannis37

Χωρίς καμία διαθεση αντιπαράθεσης με το forum αναρωτιέμαι που οδηγούνται οι υποψήφιοι αγοραστές κάποιου πτηνού εχοντας ενημερωθει (πάρα πολύ σωστά) από τις σελίδες του συγκεκριμένου αλλά και άλλων forums που απαγορευονται οι αγοραπωλησίες?
Περισσότερο το ανεβάζω γιατι και εγω ειμαι ενεργός αγοραστης και θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια για καποιες ρατσες που δεν γνωριζω κόσμο και για να βρεθει κάποια λύση παρά για μια κουβεντα θεωρητική, γιατι ενω λέμε "μην πάρεις απο pet shop" σχεδον πάντα στο τέλος μιας αναζήτησης πουλιου απο κάποιον. τελικά διαβάζω οτι το αγορασε απο.......ένα pet shop. :Confused0007: 
Και δεν ειναι μονο αυτο το φορουν που έχει τετοιους κανόνες αλλά εδω έχω πιο πολλές σχεσεις και θα ηθελα να το συζητησουμε περισσότερο.
Ισως να υπήρχε ένας κατάλογος με εκτροφεις ανα ράτσα? δεν ξέρω......κάπως...

επισης το ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ πχ ενα timbrado αρσενικό καθαροαιμο.......ειναι αρκετα χλωμο.....η μια καρδερινα εκτροφής αρσενική.(οχι αδυνατο.........αλλά χλωμό)

ελπιζω να με "πιανετε" και να μην αρχισουμε αντιπαραθέσεις.

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο το αρκετα χλωμο στο συγκεκριμένο φορουμ δεν ειναι καθολου χλωμο... μπορω να σου παρουσιασω πανω απο 10 θεματα του τελευταιου μηνα που χαριστηκαν πουλια αρκετα απο τα οποια ειναι καρδερινες εκτροφης αλλα και τιμπράντο..... 
Δεν θελουμε να καθοδηγησουμε καπου συγκεκριμενα τους υποψηφιους αγοραστες....
θα θελαμε να οδηγησουμε τους υποψηφιους πωλητές σε αυτο τον δρομο....


Αυτη ειναι η προσωπικη μου αποψη σαν Δημητρης!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα ,πολύ ωραίο το θέμα που ξεκινάς Γιάννη αλλά έχει απύθμενο βάθος . Εμένα τα πουλιά μου δεν είχαν τελειώσει κάποιο ¨Πανεπιστήμιο¨ και ποτέ δεν είχαν κάποιο ¨χαρτί¨.
Αυτό θα ήταν ίσως η σκέψη οποιουδήποτε όταν πω ότι μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχω πάρει μια δραχμή ή ευρώ για πουλιά που χάρισα . Δεν έχω ,και πως μπορώ άλλωστε  να έχω , την απαίτηση να κάνει το ίδιο κάθε ένας που έχει πουλάκια καλά,κακά ,βαθμολογημένα ή όχι (και δεν το συζητάω αυτό επειδή ... αυτό και εάν θέλει πολύ συζήτηση) . Έχω όμως την επιθυμία όποιος αγαπάει το χόμπι να είναι τουλάχιστον λίγο διαλλακτικός για να προχωρήσει το χόμπι . Δεν λέω την άποψή μου ,ούτε κάνω χαρακτηρισμούς ,για εκείνους τους ¨χομπίστες¨ παρότι είμαι σίγουρος πως δεν θα αδικήσω κανένα , πολύ δε μάλλον ότι και να πω θα είναι λίγο ( ο νοών νοείτο ) . Εάν ένα μαγαζί και όποιος ξέρει θα καταλάβει τι τραβάνε ,πουλάει ένα πουλάκι 30 ή 40 Ε , πως εσύ βρε φίλε  ¨του χόμπι¨ ζητάς 70 ή 80 ή όσα σου λείπουν ....τι πλήρωσες εφορία ,υπαλλήλους , τι ;;; Και πριν τρέξουν να πάρουν σειρά να με αποστομώσουν θα πω πως υπάρχουν (εάν δεν είναι οι περισσότεροι ) με μεγάλο όνομα  εκτροφείς , που χαρίζουν πουλάκια και δείχνουν προς τα έξω την ομορφιά των ανθρώπων που αγαπούν αυτό το χόμπι. 
 ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ Δημήτρη για αυτό που κάνεις από αυτήν εδώ την σελίδα ,ξέρω πως ό,τι κάνεις το κάνεις από μεράκι , ¨έπεα πτερόεντα¨ όσα κακά ή καλά λένε για σένα αλλά θέλοντας να σε ενδυναμώσω θα σου πω     ...  συνέχισε απτόητος  ...

----------


## yannis37

Πολύ καλή αυτη η πρόθεση Δημήτρη, αλλά ωσπου να συμβει αυτό με τους  πωλητες (αν ποτέ συμβει), τι γίνεται με τους αγοραστες?......πάνε pet  shop?  

Συνονόματε, οι εκτροφεις τα δινουν 20-30-40 και τα pet shop τα πουλάνε 70-80 απ οτι έχω διαπιστώσει.....ισως γιατι θέλουν να ξεπουλάνε γρήγορα προκειμένου να αρχισουν την νεα αναπαραγωγική περίοδο.
Αυτή την περίοδο πρέπει να "χτυπάει" ο αγοραστής.....πριν τα δωσουν στον πετσοπά.

----------


## mitsman

Εκθέσεις και εκτροφεις! ο κοσμος εχει γεμισει!!! δεν νομιζω δα να ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο να βρεις!

----------


## yannis37

αν ειναι τοσο ευκολο τοτε χάνω κάτι.......πάσο.

----------


## Nikolakas

> Πολύ καλή αυτη η πρόθεση Δημήτρη, αλλά ωσπου να συμβει αυτό με τους  πωλητες (αν ποτέ συμβει), τι γίνεται με τους αγοραστες?......πάνε pet  shop?  
> 
> Συνονόματε, οι εκτροφεις τα δινουν 20-30-40 και τα pet shop τα πουλάνε 70-80 απ οτι έχω διαπιστώσει.....ισως γιατι θέλουν να ξεπουλάνε γρήγορα προκειμένου να αρχισουν την νεα αναπαραγωγική περίοδο.
> Αυτή την περίοδο πρέπει να "χτυπάει" ο αγοραστής.....πριν τα δωσουν στον πετσοπά.


Με όσους εκτροφείς, επαγγελματίες,  εχω μιλήσει,  είτε θα σου χαρίσουν κάποιο θηλυκό γιατι θέλουν να τα διώξουν με την προοπτικη μελλοντικά να σου πουλήσουν και το αρσενικό, ειτε θα σου ζητήσουν τουλάχιστον 100 για αρσενικό και ειδικά στα φωνής. Εχω ακούσει να ζητάνε ως και 200 για αρσενικό δασκαλο το οποίο άλλες εποχές, γιατι τωρα έχουμε κριση, θα κοστιζε 400-450!!!

20-30-40 δεν εχω ακούσει κανέναν. Τσαμπα ισως κάποιοι τα θηλυκά τους αλλα είναι οι εξαιρέσεις....

Αλλα και παλι η εμπειρία μου στον χώρο ειναι πολυ μικρή. Αλλοι εδω μεσα ξερουν πολύ καλύτερα

----------


## yannis37

ο πετσοπάς σου λέει: στα παιρνω όλα τώρα, πόσο?   δεν αγοράζει 1-2 πουλιά.

----------


## lagreco69

Ο Δημητρης παραπανω με καλυψε πληρως!!! με αφηνει απιστευτα αδιαφορο!! το τι προοπτικες και ορους εχουν τα αλλα forums. με νοιαζει πολυ!!! μονο για το δικο μας. εδω ισχυει το χαριζω!! ολα τα υπολοιπα δεν εχουν θεση. αυτα τα λιγα απο εμενα.

----------


## yannis37

> Ο Δημητρης παραπανω με καλυψε πληρως!!! με αφηνει απιστευτα αδιαφορο!! το τι προοπτικες και ορους εχουν τα αλλα forums. με νοιαζει πολυ!!! μονο για το δικο μας. εδω ισχυει το χαριζω!! ολα τα υπολοιπα δεν εχουν θεση. αυτα τα λιγα απο εμενα.


Δημήτρη εισαι εκτος θέματος. 
ποιος μιλησε για συγκριση με άλλα forums? και ποιος ζητησε να αλλάξει το χαρίζω?

----------


## mitsman

2  φορες εχω κανει ερευνα αγορας για πουλακια.... την μια για τιμπραντο... ειχα χιλιαδες επιλογες.... τα ονοματα πηγαιναν και ερχοντουσαν.... εμπιστευτηκα 2 κυριους και πηρα 4 ζευγαρακια πραγματικα ομορφα πουλακια και καλα 40 ευρω το πουλακι.... φιλικη τιμη!

τωρα ψαχνομαι για μια πιο ιδιαιτερη και σπανια ρατσα... ρατσα εσπανιολ... πηρα τον προεδρο του συλλογου μου, τον ρωτησα ποιος εχει τα καλυτερα σε βαθμολογια ποιος εχει τα περισσοτερα, ποιος εμπορευεται και ποιον μου προτεινει... καταληξαμε σε 3-4 τηλεφωνα και να μην τα λεω πολλα βρηκα τα 2-3 ζευγαρακια για να κανω την αρχη μου με την ρατσα αυτη....


που ειναι η δυσκολια σε ολο αυτο?

----------


## gianniskilkis

Εγώ πάντως δεν κατάλαβα ότι ο Γιάννης μιλάει από την απέναντι όχθη απλά θέτει σε συζήτηση ή μάλλον ψιλοκουβέντα αυτήν την κατάσταση.
Νίκο υπάρχουν πολλοί φίλοι που δεν σκέπτονται έτσι ,αλλά όταν γνωρίζουμε όλοι πως τα δίνουν στα πετ με 8 - 10 Ε και μετά πας εσύ και σου λένε 70 ε΄ νισάφι. Να σου δώσω κάτι βρε φίλε αλλά όχι να πουλήσω ένα παιδί για να πάρω ένα πουλί....

----------


## Nikolakas

Η ευκολια Δημητρη σε σενα είναι οτι είχες την ακρη. Τον πρόεδρο του συλλόγου σου. Καποιοι, οπως εγώ, ας πούμε δεν έχουμε άκρες και θα πάμε μάλλον στα κουτουρού...

Θα με δουνε ασχετο και θα μου πουλησουν 60-70-80 ή 120!!!!

----------


## yannis37

> Η ευκολια Δημητρη σε σενα είναι οτι είχες την ακρη. Τον πρόεδρο του συλλόγου σου. Καποιοι, οπως εγώ, ας πούμε δεν έχουμε άκρες και θα πάμε μάλλον στα κουτουρού...


Αυτο ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!!!   εννοω ρε παιδιά......δεν ανεβασσα το θεμα ουτε για μένα ....και εγω βρισκω ότι θέλω (θα το πληρωσω βεβαια).....ο πολύς ο κοσμος ομως?

----------


## mitsman

Ειχα την ακρη απο την Ναξο να εχω γραφτει σε ενα συλλογο της ΑΘηνας, να πληρωνω συνδρομη για να εχω τα δαχτυλιδακια μου για τα πουλακια που θα βγαλω και γιατι οχι και για να κριθουν..... ενα 50αρι το χρονο αντιστοιχει σε 14 σεντς την ημερα! 

Και στο κατω κατω δεν ειμαστε κατα των πετ σοπ... γιατι ειναι οι μονοι νομιμοι στην τελικη.... που πληρωνουν φορους και δινουν αποδειξεις κτλ κτλ για τα πουλακια...

ειμαστε κατα των πετ σοπ που κακομεταχειριζονται τα πουλια και που δινουν πουλια χωρις δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου!

----------


## yannis37

Δημήτρη, μιλάς απο την πλευρα του ερασιτεχνη εκτροφέα......πέρνα απέναντι......δεν θελουν ολοι να εκτρφουν πουλιά......απλά τους αρεσει να έχουν.

----------


## lagreco69

> Δημήτρη εισαι εκτος θέματος. 
> ποιος μιλησε για συγκριση με άλλα forums? και ποιος ζητησε να αλλάξει το







> από τις σελίδες του συγκεκριμένου αλλά και άλλων forums που απαγορευονται οι αγοραπωλησίες?


Για ποια συγκριση μιλας? εκανες αναφορα και για αλλα forums και εγω απαντησα. 

Επισης δεν εγραψα οτι ζητησε κανεις να αλλαξει το "χαρίζω?" εγω σου απαντησα σε αυτο "Ισως να υπήρχε ένας κατάλογος με εκτροφεις ανα ράτσα? δεν ξέρω......κάπως..."

----------


## mitsman

> Δημήτρη, μιλάς απο την πλευρα του ερασιτεχνη εκτροφέα......πέρνα απέναντι......δεν θελουν ολοι να εκτρφουν πουλιά......απλά τους αρεσει να έχουν.





> δεν ειμαστε κατα των πετ σοπ... γιατι ειναι οι μονοι νομιμοι στην τελικη.... που πληρωνουν φορους και δινουν αποδειξεις κτλ κτλ για τα πουλακια...
> 
> ειμαστε κατα των πετ σοπ που κακομεταχειριζονται τα πουλια και που δινουν πουλια χωρις δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου!


τι αλλο να πω???

----------


## Nikolakas

Εγω παντως εχω καταλάβει από εδω μέσα, οτι αποφεύγουμε τα πετσοπ, για πολλους λογους. Δεν εχουν δαχτυλιδομενα, εχουν συνήθως μονο κοινα, μπορει να εχουν αρρώστιες, ειναι ταλαιπωρημένα κλπ κλπ. αλλα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να προτιμαμε τους εκτροφείς η οποιοι τα προσέχουν, τα πανε σε εκθέσεις, τα εμβολιάζουν, είναι καθαρα, ειναι με δαχτυλιδι τους κλπ κλπ. Και οταν πας, χωρις ακρη, σε αυτους τους εκτροφεις για ολους αυτους του λογους σου ζητανε 100-150 ανάλογα τη ράτσα! Και αν τυχει να ζητησεις κανενα βαθμολογημένο, αφήστε......

----------


## mitsman

> Εγω παντως εχω καταλάβει από εδω μέσα, οτι αποφεύγουμε τα πετσοπ, για πολλους λογους. Δεν εχουν δαχτυλιδομενα, εχουν συνήθως μονο κοινα, μπορει να εχουν αρρώστιες, ειναι ταλαιπωρημένα κλπ κλπ. αλλα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να προτιμαμε τους εκτροφείς η οποιοι τα προσέχουν, τα πανε σε εκθέσεις, τα εμβολιάζουν, είναι καθαρα, ειναι με δαχτυλιδι τους κλπ κλπ. Και οταν πας, χωρις ακρη, σε αυτους τους εκτροφεις για ολους αυτους του λογους σου ζητανε 100-150 ανάλογα τη ράτσα! Και αν τυχει να ζητησεις κανενα βαθμολογημένο, αφήστε......


Νομιζω ειμαστε λιγο υπερβολικοι νομιζω..... ουτε πουλαω ουτε εχω φιλους εκτροφεις που πουλανε και θελω να τους γλυψω...


περυσι η Εφη, μελος του φορουμ μας πηρε τιμπραντο βαθμολογημενο με 93 (απιστευτη βαθμοογια), 140 ευρω.... που θεωρω οτι αυτα τα λεφτα αξιζουν....
Αξιζουν οταν θες να παρεις κατι αξιολογο συμφωνα με αυτο που ψαχνεις παντα.!

----------


## Nikolakas

> Νομιζω ειμαστε λιγο υπερβολικοι νομιζω..... ουτε πουλαω ουτε εχω φιλους εκτροφεις που πουλανε και θελω να τους γλυψω...
> 
> 
> περυσι η Εφη, μελος του φορουμ μας πηρε τιμπραντο βαθμολογημενο με 93 (απιστευτη βαθμοογια), 140 ευρω.... που θεωρω οτι αυτα τα λεφτα αξιζουν....
> Αξιζουν οταν θες να παρεις κατι αξιολογο συμφωνα με αυτο που ψαχνεις παντα.!


Που είμαι υπερβολικος; Τα θαβουμε ή δεν τα θαβουμε τα πετσοπ εδω μεσα; 
Ισχυει οτι αν δεν εχεις ακρη μπορει να σου πουλησουν οτι να ναι οι "επαγελματιες" εκτροφείς;

Και εγω συμφωνώ οτι η τιμη αυτη αξιζει για ενα τοσο καλο πουλί. Οτι πληρώσεις παίρνεις άλλωστε
Εμενα μου ζητησαν 200 παντως για "βαθμολογημενο" τυπου, φιλικη τιμη λογω κρισης!!

----------


## δημητρα

καλησπερα σε ολους, ρε παιδια τι λετε τωρα? οτι δεν βρισκεται εκτροφεις για να παρετε πουλια? στην ελλαδα πια υπαρχουν πολλοι και αξιολογοι εκτροφεις που τα πουλια τους ειναι 100 φορες καλυτερα απο των πετ. επισης ενα τηλεφωνο να παρεις σε εναν συλλογο θα σε βοηθησουν αμεσως. 
επισης ακουω κατι τιμες που λετε που εκτροφεας δεν τις λεει.  100 ευρο πουλι χαλαρωστε. δεν λεω βαθμολογημενο. 
δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι γινεται ολη η συζητηση πραγματικα, ποιο ειναι το ερωτημα?

----------


## PAIANAS

> Εγω παντως εχω καταλάβει από εδω μέσα, οτι αποφεύγουμε τα πετσοπ, για πολλους λογους. Δεν εχουν δαχτυλιδομενα, εχουν συνήθως μονο κοινα, μπορει να εχουν αρρώστιες, ειναι ταλαιπωρημένα κλπ κλπ. αλλα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να προτιμαμε τους εκτροφείς η οποιοι τα προσέχουν, τα πανε σε εκθέσεις, τα εμβολιάζουν, είναι καθαρα, ειναι με δαχτυλιδι τους κλπ κλπ. Και οταν πας, χωρις ακρη, σε αυτους τους εκτροφεις για ολους αυτους του λογους σου ζητανε 100-150 ανάλογα τη ράτσα! Και αν τυχει να ζητησεις κανενα βαθμολογημένο, αφήστε......


Όποιος θελήσει να ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με ένα είδος συνονόματε , θα διαβάσει , θα ενημερωθεί , θα πάει σε εκθέσεις , θα συναναστραφεί με ανάλογη παρέα εκτροφέων, θα γραφτεί σε σύλλογο ..και τελικά θα την βρει την άκρη . Μόνο όποιος δεν θέλει να ζυμώσει, 10 μέρες κοσκινίζει ...και ρωτώντας πας στην πόλη ...

----------


## δημητρα

> Όποιος θελήσει να ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με ένα είδος συνονόματε , θα διαβάσει , θα ενημερωθεί , θα πάει σε εκθέσεις , θα συναναστραφεί με ανάλογη παρέα εκτροφέων, θα γραφτεί σε σύλλογο ..και τελικά θα την βρει την άκρη . Μόνο όποιος δεν θέλει να ζυμώσει, 10 μέρες κοσκινίζει ...και ρωτώντας πας στην πόλη ...


τα ειπες ολα  ::

----------


## Nikolakas

> καλησπερα σε ολους, ρε παιδια τι λετε τωρα? οτι δεν βρισκεται εκτροφεις για να παρετε πουλια? στην ελλαδα πια υπαρχουν πολλοι και αξιολογοι εκτροφεις που τα πουλια τους ειναι 100 φορες καλυτερα απο των πετ. επισης ενα τηλεφωνο να παρεις σε εναν συλλογο θα σε βοηθησουν αμεσως. 
> επισης ακουω κατι τιμες που λετε που εκτροφεας δεν τις λεει.  100 ευρο πουλι χαλαρωστε. δεν λεω βαθμολογημενο. 
> δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι γινεται ολη η συζητηση πραγματικα, ποιο ειναι το ερωτημα?


Πως δεν βρίσκουμε, απλα υπάρχουν εκει έξω πολλοί οι οποιοι θα προσπαθήσουν να σου πουλησουν "φύκια για μεταξωτες" κορδέλες. Και 100 που λες ειναι λίγα, ζητάνε οτι θέλουνε! 
Αν κατάλαβα και εγω καλα, το ερώτημα ειναι κατα πόσο μπορει να υπάρξει ενας χωρος εδω μεσα με τα στοιχεία των εκτροφέων εγγυημένων απο το greebirdkclub, με ολα τους τα στοιχεία, τι εκτρέφουν και τα τηλεφωνά τους.

----------


## PAIANAS

Δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει εγγύηση μέσα από κανένα φόρουμ ,που να αφορά ανθρώπους και ζώα ...ούτε για τον αδερφό μας τον ίδιο ..

----------


## Nikolakas

> Όποιος θελήσει να ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με ένα είδος συνονόματε , θα διαβάσει , θα ενημερωθεί , θα πάει σε εκθέσεις , θα συναναστραφεί με ανάλογη παρέα εκτροφέων, θα γραφτεί σε σύλλογο ..και τελικά θα την βρει την άκρη . Μόνο όποιος δεν θέλει να ζυμώσει, 10 μέρες κοσκινίζει ...και ρωτώντας πας στην πόλη ...


Μαλιστα, και αν τυχει και είναι Γεναρης και θελει να παρει πουλι, θα περιμενει τις εκθεσεις του Νοεμβρη; Ωραια να γραφτει σε συλλογο και να αρχισει να  συνανστρεφεται, πρέπει δηλαδη να δημιουργήσει ένα ολόκληρο κυκλο γνωστών και επαφών για να βρει ενα πουλι τις προκοπής; Για αυτο και θα παει στο πετσοπ τελικως να παρει ενα της σειράς.

Και ενταξει εδω μεσα εχουμε και τα προσωπικά μηνυματα και την βρίσκουμε την ακρη... Ο σκοπός ειναι να υπαρχει αυτη η πληροφορία (εκτροφεας, ειιδος που εκτρέφει, στοιχεια επικοινωνίας κλπ.) διαθέσιμη σε καποιο χώρο, ελευθερη να την δει ο οποιοδήποτε.

----------


## PAIANAS

Δεν είναι έτσι ρε Νικόλα ..έλα μια μέρα σε μια συνάντηση του φόρουμ η γράψου σε ένα σύλλογο και θα σου λυθούν αρκετές απορίες ..Δεν είναι όλα άσπρο-μαύρο και δεν είναι όλα τα δάχτυλα (πετ σόπς )ίδια . Σε όλες τις κοινωνικές ομάδες υπάρχουν ευκαιριακοί-λαμόγια- αεριτζήδες, αλλά και σωστοί επαγγελματίες .

----------


## mitsman

Οτι εχει πει ο Νικος με εκφραζει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ.... για αυτο σιωπω!

----------


## Rovaios

Για μένα οι υποψήφιοι αγοραστές θα πρέπει να λένε :
Ναί => Στα pet shop που φροντίζουν σωστά τα πτηνά τους , και τα πουλούν με δαχτυλίδια κλειστού τύπου και ίσως τα χαρτιά τους .
Όχι => Στα pet shop που πουλάνε φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες , επειδή αυτός που το αγοράζει θέλει απλά κάτι χαριτωμένο να γεμίσει το άδειο του κλουβάκι. 
Όχι => Σε οποιαδήποτε κακομεταχείριση των πτηνών , απ'όπου και αν προέρχεται . Δεν είναι μόνο προνόμιο των petshop , πολλοί "εκτροφείς" τσουβαλιάζουν τα πουλιά τους σε άθλιες συνθήκες .  
Ναί => Στους χομπίστες που χαρίζουν τα πουλάκια που έχουν αναπαράγει οι ίδιοι , αλλά με αναπαραγωγικούς στόχους και όχι ότι βγεί .... 
Ναί => Στους χομπίστες "μικτοεπαγγελματίες" που ζητούν κάποια χρήματα για τα πουλάκια που δίνουν , με σκοπό να βελτιώσουν τις συνθήκες για το υπόλοιπο κοπάδι τους . Η τιμή που τα διαθέτουν είναι κάτι σχετικό , ο καθένας αν θέλει τα παίρνει ή πάει παρακάτω ..... 

Εγώ προσωπικά θα προέτρεπα όλους τους χομπίστες να χαρίζουν τα πουλιά τους και να αναπαράγουν όσο αντέχει η τσέπη τους . Αν ξεφεύγουν από τα όρια του χόμπι δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία ότι είναι εμπορική δραστηριότητα που στην πατρίδα μπορεί να λέμε "έλα τώρα, αυτό μας μάρανε.. , τα έχουμε όλα νόμιμα και αυτό μας έφτεξε... " κι όμως είναι εμπόριο (και αφού δεν εκδίδονται αποδείξεις παράνομο) . 

Καλή η θεωρία αλλά στην πράξη τώρα ... 
Δεν θα πούλαγα ποτέ ..... αλλά θα αγόραζα κάποιο πουλί που θα μου άρεσε από κάποιο εκτροφέα χομπίστα "μικροεπαγγελματία" τέτοιου τύπου , που θα καταλάβαινα ότι σέβεται τα πουλιά που διαθέτει . 
Δεν είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβεις , όταν γνωρίζεις προσωπικά τον άνθρωπο , για ποιο λόγο πουλάει ... ζυγίζεις τις παραμέτρους και αποφασίζεις .  Έχω καταλήξει ότι στους ελληνικούς συλλόγους γίνεται σοβαρή δουλειά και αξίζει να στηρίξεις και τους συλλόγους με την εγγραφή σου σαν φίλος των πτηνών αλλά και αγοράζοντας από τα μέλη των συλλόγων . Το να αναφέρουμε τιμές που ζητά ο καθένας δεν λέει τίποτα ,... όποιος θέλει αγοράζει , όποιος δεν θέλει περιμένει να του χαρίσουν ... όλα είναι πιθανά .

----------


## δημητρα

> Μαλιστα, και αν τυχει και είναι Γεναρης και θελει να παρει πουλι, θα περιμενει τις εκθεσεις του Νοεμβρη; Ωραια να γραφτει σε συλλογο και να αρχισει να  συνανστρεφεται, πρέπει δηλαδη να δημιουργήσει ένα ολόκληρο κυκλο γνωστών και επαφών για να βρει ενα πουλι τις προκοπής; Για αυτο και θα παει στο πετσοπ τελικως να παρει ενα της σειράς.
> 
> Και ενταξει εδω μεσα εχουμε και τα προσωπικά μηνυματα και την βρίσκουμε την ακρη... Ο σκοπός ειναι να υπαρχει αυτη η πληροφορία (εκτροφεας, ειιδος που εκτρέφει, στοιχεια επικοινωνίας κλπ.) διαθέσιμη σε καποιο χώρο, ελευθερη να την δει ο οποιοδήποτε.


νικο και τον γεναρη βρισκεις πουλια, αλλα ενας οργανωμενος εκτροφεας μπορει τον γεναρη να αρχιζει προετοιμασια και για αυτο να μην σου δωσει. για να βρεις ενα πουλι της (προκοπης). ολα τα πουλια της προκοπης ειναι θα πρεπει να ψαξεις λιγο. δηλαδη αμα παρεις 2 τηλεφωνα ειναι μεγαλος κοπος? 
ολοι σχεδον οι συλλογοι εχουν τους εκτροφεις τι εκτρεφουν και τα τηλεφωνα τους. εγω το εχω δει παντου. 
οσο για τις τιμες αμα σου πει τρελη τιμη δεν το παιρνεις, εσυ εχεις το μαχαιρι και το καρπουζι. δεν σε αναγκαζει κανεις να το παρεις και αποκλειεται να υπαρχει μονο ενας εκτροφεας σε ολη την ελλαδα.

----------


## ninos

ωραία το θέμα που άνοιξε ο Γιάννης γιατί είμαι σίγουρος ότι και αρκετοί έχουν την ίδια απορία. Όμως, δεν είμαστε κατά των pet-shop γενικός κ΄ ανεξερέτος, αλλά μόνο αυτών που έχουν τα πουλιά σε άθλια κατάσταση. Υπάρχουν και αξιόλογα pet-shop και αναφέρομαι στα συνοικιακά και όχι στις αλυσίδες. 

Δεν αντιλέγω και σίγουρα οι εκτροφείς διαθέτουν καλύτερα πουλάκια, αλλά για εμένα υπάρχει μια βασική διαφορά.. Ο πρώτος, πληρώνει φόρους, ενοίκια, απασχολεί υπαλλήλους κτλ. Προσωπικά εγώ, δύσκολα θα έδινα 100 - 150 ευρώ σε κάποιον που δεν θα μου έκδιδε απόδειξη !! Στις μέρες που ζούμε, είναι κοροϊδία να ζητά κάποιος τέτοια ποσά. Το να ζητά κάποιος 40 ευρώ, το βρίσκω ίσως λογικό, ώς ανταμοιβή των εξόδων για να τα μεγαλώσει, του χρόνου που διέθεσε κτλ. 

Άρα τι λίστα εκτροφέων βρε παιδιά να αναρτηθεί στο φόρουμ και ποίος θα είναι αυτός που θα βγεί μπροστά σε υποτιθέμενο νομικό πρόβλημα ;;  Όσο καιρό είμαι εδώ μέσα, όποιος πραγματικά ενδιαφέρεται, του χαρίζεται απλόχερα πάντα ένα πουλάκι και σχεδόν πάντα ράτσας. Σήμερα μάλιστα χαρίστηκε μια αρσενική κερδερίνα.

----------


## Rovaios

> Και ενταξει εδω μεσα εχουμε και τα προσωπικά μηνυματα και την βρίσκουμε την ακρη... Ο σκοπός ειναι να υπαρχει αυτη η πληροφορία (εκτροφεας, ειιδος που εκτρέφει, στοιχεια επικοινωνίας κλπ.) διαθέσιμη σε καποιο χώρο, ελευθερη να την δει ο οποιοδήποτε.


Νίκο πολλοί σύλλογοι έχουν στοιχεία των μελών τους στα επίσημα site τους , δεν είναι δύσκολο να βρει κάποιος κάτι , όταν ξέρει τι ψάχνει . 


Και φυσικά ο "PAIANAS" Νίκος έχει απόλυτο δίκιο :




> Δεν είναι έτσι ρε Νικόλα ..έλα μια μέρα σε μια συνάντηση του φόρουμ η γράψου σε ένα σύλλογο και θα σου λυθούν αρκετές απορίες ..Δεν είναι όλα άσπρο-μαύρο και δεν είναι όλα τα δάχτυλα (πετ σόπς )ίδια . Σε όλες τις κοινωνικές ομάδες υπάρχουν ευκαιριακοί-λαμόγια- αεριτζήδες, αλλά και σωστοί επαγγελματίες .

----------


## gianniskilkis

Για να κάνω και εγώ λίγο τον συνήγορο του Νίκου ,πιστεύω θα το επιβεβαιώσει και ο Πάνος (Πολύκαστρο) ακόμα και ο Δημήτρης (Νάξος) , θα πω μόνο μια κουβέντα: ξέρετε πόσο σας ζηλεύω που είστε έτσι κοντά ,που βρίσκεστε πίνετε ένα κρασί και τα λέτε ;;;; Που πάτε σε εκθέσεις , που γενικά έχετε όλα όσα λείπουν εμάς εδώ στην επαρχία και που τώρα πια φαντάζουν ακατόρθωτα ;;; Την ανθρώπινη μεταξύ σας επαφή ;;;  Δεν μπορείτε να το εκτιμήσετε ...

----------


## Nikolakas

> Δεν είναι έτσι ρε Νικόλα ..έλα μια μέρα σε μια συνάντηση του φόρουμ η γράψου σε ένα σύλλογο και θα σου λυθούν αρκετές απορίες ..Δεν είναι όλα άσπρο-μαύρο και δεν είναι όλα τα δάχτυλα (πετ σόπς )ίδια . Σε όλες τις κοινωνικές ομάδες υπάρχουν ευκαιριακοί-λαμόγια- αεριτζήδες, αλλά και σωστοί επαγγελματίες .


Για να σταματήσω εδώ, να πω πως προσωπικά μου λύθηκαν πολλές απορίες και εχω μαθει πολλά μεσα απο αυτο το φόρουμ κια ξερω πως να ελιχθώ και να βρω αυτο που ψάχνω και το εννοώ.

Καποιοι ομως δεν μπορουν να ελιχθούν και να βρουν αυτό που αξιζει. Γιατι να μην τους βοηθήσουμε;
Απλα σκεφτόμουν οτι μάλλον θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε μια λιστα οσων διαθέτουν κατα καιρούς πουλια. Αυτο τίποτα περισσότερο 

Και στη επομενη συνάντηση συνονόματε να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα έρθω! Οχι ομως για να μου λυθουν αλλες απορίες, αυτές τις λυνω εδω μεσα...

----------


## δημητρα

> Για να κάνω και εγώ λίγο τον συνήγορο του Νίκου ,πιστεύω θα το επιβεβαιώσει και ο Πάνος (Πολύκαστρο) ακόμα και ο Δημήτρης (Νάξος) , θα πω μόνο μια κουβέντα: ξέρετε πόσο σας ζηλεύω που είστε έτσι κοντά ,που βρίσκεστε πίνετε ένα κρασί και τα λέτε ;;;; Που πάτε σε εκθέσεις , που γενικά έχετε όλα όσα λείπουν εμάς εδώ στην επαρχία και που τώρα πια φαντάζουν ακατόρθωτα ;;; Την ανθρώπινη μεταξύ σας επαφή ;;;  Δεν μπορείτε να το εκτιμήσετε ...


σε αυτο εχεις ενα δικιο, πουλια βρισκεις και στελνονται απο το ενα μερος της ελλαδος στο αλλο, ανθρωπους ομως...δυσκολα βρισκεις. για αυτο υπαρχει ομως το φορουμ, μια παρηγορια και τα λεμε ολοι απο παντου.

----------


## Leonidas

_Το θεμα που ανοιχτηκε ειναι απλο..ο Νικολακας επειδη βλεπει αυτο το φορουμ πως δε δεχεται την αγοροπωληση παρα μονο την ανταλαγη / χαριζμα προτεινει να γινει δεκτο και η αγοροπωληση, καλος ή κακος το συγκεκριμενο φορουμ δε συμβαδιζει με αυτη τη λογικη οπως αλλα φορουμ.

Να τονισω βεβαια πως στα φανερα εδω δν επιτρεπεται, αλλα μεσω προσωπικων μυμηνατων πολλλα μπορουν να γινουν, επισης πολλα ατομα απο δω ειναι και σε αλλα φορουμ /  ομαδες που υπαρχουν αναγγελιες για αγορες /πωλησεις αρα Νικολακας ροτωντας πας στη πολη, υπαρχουν πολλα φορουμ στο google που εχουν παρει σειρα και πρατουν ετσι..

Επισης να πω πως οι εκτροφεις αποτελουν το χονδρεμποριο των πετ, γιατι αυτοι προμηθευουν τα πετ, αρα αντι να πας στο μεσαζοντα πας στη πηγη και αγοραζεις πιο φθηνα..._

----------


## xarhs

εγω εφτασα ας τη πηγη αλλα δεν ηπια νερο γιατι ηταν ακριβο............αχαχαχαχαχαχα  χ................. και αυτοι οι εκτροφεις σου λενε κατι τιμες μερικες φορες που μονο για γελια ειναι!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Δεν ξέρω πότε θα μπορέσουν να περάσουν (τεχνικώς ) σε άλλη φάση τα φόρουμς ..σκέφτομαι ότι δεν θ'αργήσει η στιγμή που θα μιλάμε παράλληλα (κάτι σαν τηλεδιάσκεψη) και θα συζητάμε σα να είμαστε στο ίδιο τραπέζι κι ας μας χωρίζουν χιλιάδες χλμ .
Μέχρι τότε , ας σηκώνουμε το τηλέφωνο, ας συμμετέχουμε σε εκδηλώσεις , ας απαντάμε όπου μπορούμε στο φόρουμ και όλα θα γίνουν πιο εύκολα .Όπως έγραψε ο Στέλιος (nino), σήμερα χαρίστηκε μια καρδερίνα ..Δεν είναι αμελητέο από τη στιγμή που η τιμή τέτοιου πουλιού στην πιάτσα είναι 100 ευρώ ...ούτε είναι χωρίς σημασία οι προσφορές χωρίς ανταλλάγματα αξιόλογων πουλιών η η προσπάθεια τόσων παιδιών (με πρωτεργάτη τον λεπτομερέστατο σε σημείο αηδίας jk) για αρωγή, βοήθεια και ενημέρωση κάθε μέλους .Η προσπάθεια είναι αξιέπαινη και γνωρίζετε ότι ένας βράχος στις πλάτες ενός είναι ασήκωτος .Στις πλάτες πολλών όμως που μοιράζονται το βάρος, γίνεται πούπουλο .

----------


## jk21

Το αν επρεπε ενα φορουμ να εχει διαθεσιμους τους εκτροφεις ανα ειδος ,για να μπορουν να απευθυνονται και να αγοραζουν τα μελη του θα το σχολιασω στην πορεια .ας τα παρουμε τα πραγματα με τη σειρα 


οταν ενα  ιδιωτικο πανεπιστημιο διαφημιζεται πριν απο ολα εχει επισημη ιστοσελιδα και φατσα καρτα δειχνει του καθηγητες του , με τα πτυχια τους και τις διακρισεις τους .Αντιστοιχα , θα περιμενα πριν απο οποιοδηποτε αλλο χωρο ενημερωσης για εκτροφεις (φορουμς )  ,να ειχε καθε συλλογος την επισημη ιστοσελιδα του συλλογου(και οχι  μελων του )  ,να αναφερει στη σελιδα για το ειδος ή τα ειδη πουλιων που εκτρεφει ,τι πρεπει να προσεξει και να ζητησει ο καθε ενδιαφερομενος πανω στα χαρακτηριστικα της καθε ρατσας  και φυσικα να εχει τα μελη του με τα στοιχεια τους (ετη στο συλλογο ,διακρισεις ή και αλλα αν νομιζει οτι βοηθουν ) .Ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να το δουμε γιατι δεν συμβαινει παντου και οσοι εκτροφεις μας διαβαζουνε ,νομιζω θα ηταν το πρωτο μελημα που θα ειχανε να κανουνε .να το απαιτησουν απο το συλλογο τους 

ας παμε και στα φορουμ .καθε φορουμ εφαρμοζει την πολιτικη του πανω στο θεμα ,με βαση τους στοχους του .δεν μπορω να μιλησω για τα αλλα φορουμ ,αφου το καθενα εχει τους δικους του στοχους ,κοινους ή διαφορετικους απο το δικο μας .Το δικο μας εχει σαν πρωτο μελημα του ,την πληρη ενημερωση των μελων ,για τις σωστες συνθηκες εκτροφης των ειδων ,τα χαρακτηριστικα τους και την βοηθεια στο καθε μελος που θα μας ζητησει για πουλι που ηδη εχει κοντα του .σε καθε τομεα κανει το μεγιστο δυνατο και θα μπορουσε να κανει περισσοτερα ,αν οσοι απο τα μελη του γνωριζουν το κατι παραπανω για τις ρατσες και τα χαρακτηριστικα τους ,προφανως οι περισσοτεροι πιο εμπειροι και οργανωμενοι σε συλλογους εκτροφεις ,αυτα που γνωριζανε τα μεταφερανε και εδω 

απο κει και περα στους στοχους του ειναι να επεκταθει η ιδεα του να χαριζω πουλακια σε οποιον με πειθει οτι το αξιζει .οταν προωθεις τις πωλησεις ,κανοντας τις αγγελιες ελευθερες για αγοροπωλησιες ,δεν προβαλλεις αυτη την ιδεα .Εσυ σαν διαχειριση μπορει να την εχεις ,αλλα αυτο που δειχνεις προς τα εξω εινα οτι μαλλον οσους πουλανε προωθεις ...Δεν συνεβηκε στο παρελθον; 

http://petbirds.gr/forum/t17634/#post180442

Αξίζει να φτάνουν στα αφτιά σου φράσεις όπως, "τα παίρνει από τα pet shop", όταν όχι μόνο διώχνεις επανειλημμένα διαφημιστικές προσφορές από καταστήματα για να βάλεις banner με τη φίρμα τους στο φόρουμ, αλλά *πληρώνεις μέχρι τελευταία δεκάρα τις αγορές σου από αυτά τα καταστήματα και δεν έχεις δεχθεί ποτέ ούτε μία πατήθρα για δώρο;

εμεις γιατι να μην διδαχθουμε απο οσα υπηρξαν ιστορικα δεδομενα στην διαδικτυακη ιστορια των φορουμ για πτηνα και να φτασουμε καποια στιγμη να πικραθουμε σαν καποιον αλλο μαχητη της ενημερωσης ;




οχι δεν με ενδιαφερει να μαθει για κανεναν εκτροφεα κανενα μελος δημοσια σε αυτο το φορουμ .ονοματα των μελων ενος συνεταιρισμου ο καθενας μπορει να βρει στο συνεταιρισμο .Αρκει εκεινος να εχει επαρκη διαδικτυακη εκπροσωπηση  , στην σημερινη εποχη της κοινωνιας της πληροφοριας και να θελει να ερχεται σε επαφη με τον κοσμο ! Σε ενα φορουμ και να υπηρχαν ονοματα ,τιποτα ουσιαστικο δεν θα μπορουσε να ειπωθει δημοσια για αυτα ,για ευνοητους λογους .Γιατι να υπαρχουν εδω ονοματα εν δυναμει ατομων που πουλανε καλα πουλια σε ψηλες τιμες ,αλλα παραλληλα σπρωχνουν και οτι <<  σκαρτο >> (ως προς τα χαρακτηριστικα της ρατσας εννοω  .... για μενα πραγματικα κανενα πουλι δεν ειναι σκαρτο )  σε απειρα μελη ,μην μπορωντας καν να εξασφαλισουν για αυτα θεση σιγουρη και μονιμη στο ιδιο το συλλογο τους ! οταν η ορνιθοκουλτουρα στην ελλαδα προοδευσει ,θα σκεφτουμε και μεις ξανα την θεση μας ! προς το παρον εδω μαθαινουμε τα μελη να χαριζουν !!!*

----------


## geog87

φιλε *yannis37* το 99% των ατομων που μπηκαν στο φορουμ χωρις πουλακι και εψαξαν ρωτησαν εμαθαν και τελικα κατεληξαν σε σωστη αγορα απο εκτροφεα!!!αλλα τι να το κανεις που αυτοι ειναι η μειοψηφια των αγοραστων (που πρωτα εψαξαν ρωτησαν εμαθαν....) οι περισσοτεροι πρωτα αγορασαν απο πετ σοπ και μετα μπηκαν να μαθουν τα απαραιτητα!!!στο ξεκινημα του ο καθενας δεν ξερει...και αν δεν πληρωσεις κατι ακριβα δεν θα μαθεις ποτε...οταν ενα παιδακι που ζηταει απο το μπαμπα του ενα πουλακι να παιζει...αυτος τι θα κανει???αρχισει να ψαχνει τα φορουμ και τους εκτροφεις να παρει ενα πουλι της προκοπης???(ασχετα που μετα απο ενα μηνα ολα τα πουλια καταληγουν στους πατεραδες να τα φροντιζουν), επισης η κυρ Μαρια εδω στη γειτονια μου που θελει ενα καναρινι να κελαηδαει θα παει σε εκτροφεα???επισης το οτι σε αυτη εδω την παρεα...γιατι πλεον ειμαστε μια παρεα...υπαρχουν καποιοι κανονες κατα της αγοραπωλησιας κανει τα ΠΑΝΤΑ να κινουνται γυρω απο την αγαπη μας για τα πουλια ολων των ειδων!!!τελοσπαντων μη φλυαρω το θεμα ειναι οτι τα πετ σοπ (επειδη εχουν πανευκολη προσβαση σε ολους) και καποια παιδια εδω κανουν δωρεες, χαλανε την πιατσα σε ολους τους οργανωμενους εκτροφεις!!!ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι off topic!!!και οπως εχω ξαναπει και στη διαχειριση περα απο τα like επρεπε να υπαρχει και dislike και Γιαννη δεν θελω να σε στεναχωρησω και σε αυτο το θεμα που ανοιξες και στο 
*Ποιος ο λόγος ύπαρξης των "κοινών"*θα παταγα dislike!!!και σε περιμενω στην επομενη καφεδοσυναντηση μας να τα πουμε απο κοντα!!!

ΥΣ: και τα πουλακια στα πετ σοπ αμαρτια ειναι να αργοπεθαινουν στις αθλιες συνθηκες που ζουν,τους αξιζει κατι καλυτερο!

----------


## yannis37

Για να βελτιωνώμαστε πρέπει να υπάρχει ο αντίλογος. Ηθελα μια ξεκάθαρη θέση του φόρουμ για το θέμα (οχι να μπουν οι αγοραπωλησιες οπως αναφέρθηκε), και την πήρα.
Απο εμένα μην περιμένεις θέμα του τυπου "καλημέρα το πουλάκι μου έκανε μια τουμπα". Ουτε θα γράψω ποτε τι ωραια που κελαιδάει το πουλάκι σου αν δεν κελαιδάει καλά.
Το θέμα το ανέβασα για κουβέντα και για να βγει μια τυπου οδηγια προς νέους αγοραστες.....και την πήρα(ν).

----------


## Nikolakas

> ΥΣ: και τα πουλακια στα πετ σοπ αμαρτια ειναι να αργοπεθαινουν στις αθλιες συνθηκες που ζουν,τους αξιζει κατι καλυτερο!


Ο μονος λογος για μενα που θα επρεπε να παίρνουμε απο πετσοπ. Για να προσφέρουμε καλύτερες συνθήκες. Αλλα ποιος θα έπαιρνε ενα κακόμοιρο, ταλαιπωρημένο ζωάκι απο πετσοπ της οδου Αθηνάς για να το "αναστήσει". Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ενημερωμένων και έμπειρων εδω μεσα προτιμά το καλοταϊσμένο πουλι του εκτροφέα, αγορασμένο ή δωρισμένο. Και κάλα κάνει.
Αληθεια ποιος θα αγοραζε ενα τετοιο ταλαιπωρημενο πουλακι με 30-40-50 ευρω απλα και μονο για να το σώσει. Κανεις νομίζω
Εχει δημιουργηθεί ενα "ρεύμα", σωστο ή λάθος δεν θα το κρινω γιατι μπορει να με φάτε, το οποιο λέει "αμα θες πουλάκι, θα ψάξεις σε εκτροφέα". Περα ομως απο την χαρα που μπορει να σου προσφέρει η εκτροφή με αριστης ποιότητας γονους, υπαρχει και η χαρα να προσφέρεις απλά τη ζωη σε ενα πλασματάκι.

Φιλικα Νίκος

----------


## PAIANAS

Έτσι...Έχει δίκιο ο Γιάννης .
Γιατί πέρα από το πως στραβοξύπνησε το κοκατίλ μου σήμερα και δείτε τι γλυκός είναι ο μπούμπης μου, θα πρέπει να μπαίνουν προβληματισμοί ..αυτό θα πρέπει να κάνει οποιοδήποτε φόρουμ που σέβεται τον εαυτό του και τα μέλη του .

----------


## jk21

ενα θεμα ανοιγετε για να γινεται μια γονιμη συζητηση .Εχω λοιπον την ερωτηση .θεωρεις οτι τα φορουμ  εχουν μεγαλυτερη υποχρεωση να ενημερωνουν για τα ονοματα εκτροφεων των αντιστοιχων στα επιθυμητα ειδη συλλογων ,απο τους ιδιους τους συλλογους; οι συλλογοι (οσους γνωριζεις εμμεσα ή αμεσα ) ασχετα της απαντησης στο πρωτο ερωτημα ,εχουν επαρκη ενημερωση για οποιον ενδιαφερομενο (για διαδικτυακη ελευθερα προσβασιμη εννοω ,οπως θα ηθελες απο τα φορουμ ) τοσο για ονοματα εκτροφεων ,οσο και για τα αναλυτικα χαρακτηριστικα καθε ρατσας ωστε οι ενδιαφερομενοι να ξερουν τι θα διαλεξουν οταν θα ερθουν σε επαφη με τον εκτροφεα (και ετσι να ανοιγει το χομπι με ζευγαρωμα πουλιων με σωστα στανταρ ) ; εσυ σε οποιον συλλογο ανηκεις εχει εκεινος μια τετοια ενημερωση; αν ναι οκ ,αν οχι οπως εδω εθεσες αυτο το αιτημα -προταση ,εχεις κανει κατι αντιστοιχο; αν ναι τι απαντηση εχεις παρει;

----------


## geog87

> Ο μονος λογος για μενα που θα επρεπε να παίρνουμε απο πετσοπ. Για να προσφέρουμε καλύτερες συνθήκες. Αλλα ποιος θα έπαιρνε ενα κακόμοιρο, ταλαιπωρημένο ζωάκι απο πετσοπ της οδου Αθηνάς για να το "αναστήσει". Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ενημερωμένων και έμπειρων εδω μεσα προτιμά το καλοταϊσμένο πουλι του εκτροφέα, αγορασμένο ή δωρισμένο. Και κάλα κάνει.
> Αληθεια ποιος θα αγοραζε ενα τετοιο ταλαιπωρημενο πουλακι με 30-40-50 ευρω απλα και μονο για να το σώσει. Κανεις νομίζω
> Εχει δημιουργηθεί ενα "ρεύμα", σωστο ή λάθος δεν θα το κρινω γιατι μπορει να με φάτε, το οποιο λέει "αμα θες πουλάκι, θα ψάξεις σε εκτροφέα". Περα ομως απο την χαρα που μπορει να σου προσφέρει η εκτροφή με αριστης ποιότητας γονους, υπαρχει και η χαρα να προσφέρεις απλά τη ζωη σε ενα πλασματάκι.
> 
> Φιλικα Νίκος


επειδη ξερω ατομα...μολις δει αυτο το ποστ θα παρεις σιγουρα απαντηση Νικο!!!

----------


## geog87

παιδια εσεις μπρειτε να ειστε παλιοσειρες στο χωρο της εκτροφης των πουλιων αλλα μη ξεχνατε οτι υπαρχουν ακομα και ανηλικα παιδια που γραφουν στο φορουμ με προσφορα σε αρθα πολυ σημαντικη και με λογο και γνωσεις που θα ζηλευαν πολλοι!!!οποτε και αυτα τα θεματα πρεπει να υπαρχουν!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Δημήτρη ..οι σύλλογοι είναι πιο ''εξειδικευμένοι'' στο αντικείμενο και πιο κλειστού κύκλου ομάδες ..Δεν μπορούν να είναι όλοι σε συλλόγους , για πολλούς δεν υπάρχει λογος η δεν καταλαβαίνουν γιατί να το κάνουν ..και από όσους το κάνουν, οι περισσότεροι δεν συμμετέχουν ενεργά ..
Δεν φταίνε μόνο οι σύλλογοι, φταίμε κι εμείς τα μέλη ..

Όσο για τη διάχυση και διάδοση της γνώσης, όποιος θέλει να μάθει ρωτάει,ενημερώνεται,βρίσκε  ι ..να μην αναφερθώ σε ονόματα ανθρώπων που προχώρησαν και στον ίδιο σύλλογο, σε σχέση με όσους απλά έχουν ένα κωδικό για να παίρνουν δαχτυλίδια .
Τα φόρουμς είναι πιο ανοιχτή παρέα , δωρεάν (σημαντικότατο) και η κουβέντα γίνεται από το σπίτι, γραφείο , κινητό χωρίς να χρειάζεται να μετακινηθείς , να ''ταλαιπωρηθείς'' , να εκτεθείς ..πιο εύκολα λοιπόν περνάει η γνώση και γίνεται κτήμα , η πληροφορία και γίνεται εμπειρία, το λάθος-πάθημα και γίνεται -για πολλούς - μάθημα , μέσω των φόρουμς ...Απλά θέλει και προσοχή και φιλτράρισμα ..Να μην θεωρούνται όλα θέσβατο και δεδομένο, γιατί σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις γράφονται και διαδίδονται και μπαρούφες και ανακρίβειες ...

----------


## ninos

Στο φόρουμ θεωρώ ότι 

*Α)* δεν εκδίδουμε *μαύρες* ή *εγκεκριμένες* λίστες 
*Β)* Ούτε βγάζουμε διαγωνισμούς *Pet-Shop* VS *Εκτροφέας*

Απλά συμβουλεύουμε και ενημερώνουμε τα μέλη να προσέξουν πριν αγοράσουν από οπουδήποτε. Αυτό το κάνουμε 

*Α)* με άρθρα σαν αυτό *Τι θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε για να αγοράσουμε ένα υγιές πτηνό.
Β)* και με κουβέντα πάνω σε κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητας μιας ράτσας.

----------


## vag21

εγω παντως δεν ειμαι υπερ λιστων,σε αυτο που ειμαι υπερ ειναι να μπορω να στειλω π.μ σε ατομο-α που εμπιστευομαι να μου πουν που μπορω να απευθυνθω για αυτο που ενδιαφερομαι.
οσο για την αποσταση ειναι ενα μειον,αλλα εγω εχω κανει φιλο απο εδω μεσα τον taso-mo που μενει δραμα,χωρις να εχουμε βρεθει ουτε μια φορα.
υ.γ μεχρι και καρδερινακι εκτροφης του,μου ειχε πει να μου δωσει το παιδι.

----------


## yannis37

> ενα θεμα ανοιγετε για να γινεται μια γονιμη συζητηση .Εχω λοιπον την ερωτηση .θεωρεις οτι τα φορουμ  εχουν μεγαλυτερη υποχρεωση να ενημερωνουν για τα ονοματα εκτροφεων των αντιστοιχων στα επιθυμητα ειδη συλλογων ,απο τους ιδιους τους συλλογους; οι συλλογοι (οσους γνωριζεις εμμεσα ή αμεσα ) ασχετα της απαντησης στο πρωτο ερωτημα ,εχουν επαρκη ενημερωση για οποιον ενδιαφερομενο (για διαδικτυακη ελευθερα προσβασιμη εννοω ,οπως θα ηθελες απο τα φορουμ ) τοσο για ονοματα εκτροφεων ,οσο και για τα αναλυτικα χαρακτηριστικα καθε ρατσας ωστε οι ενδιαφερομενοι να ξερουν τι θα διαλεξουν οταν θα ερθουν σε επαφη με τον εκτροφεα (και ετσι να ανοιγει το χομπι με ζευγαρωμα πουλιων με σωστα στανταρ ) ; εσυ σε οποιον συλλογο ανηκεις εχει εκεινος μια τετοια ενημερωση; αν ναι οκ ,αν οχι οπως εδω εθεσες αυτο το αιτημα -προταση ,εχεις κανει κατι αντιστοιχο; αν ναι τι απαντηση εχεις παρει;


Δηλαδη εσυ Δημητρη πιστευεις οτι δεν γινεται γονιμη συζητηση?
Το θέμα των λιστών το ειπα ως παράδειγμα, οχι ως πρόταση. ειπα κάτι να υπάρχει (τι?......μακάρι να ξερα) για να μην πέφτουν σαν σταβάδια σε λάθος αγορές οι νέοι αγοραστές.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ σαφως και γινετε γονιμη συζητηση ,για αυτο εθεσα και καποια ερωτηματα που περιμενω απο εσενα που ανοιξες και το θεμα ,μια απαντηση 


οσο αφορα το φορουμ να πω το εξης : θα μπορουσε καλλιστα να εχει πληρη ενημερωση για ολους τους εκτροφεις που υπαρχουν επισημα ανα ειδος ,αν μπορουσε να τους παραθεσει απο καποια μη κερδοσκοπικου περιεχομενου ιστοσελιδα .αυτη θα μπορουσε να ειναι καλλιστα μια σελιδα ενος συλλογου ή οποιυδηποτε μελους του δηλωνει εκτροφεας αλλα ουτε πετ σοπ εχει στην σελιδα του φατσα καρτα ,ουτε δηλωνει οτι πουλα πουλια .καθε μελος εχει δικαιωμα να βαλει στην υπογραφη του μια τετοια σελιδα  και καθε εκτροφεας που δεν δηλωνει επισημα ως εμπορος εχει δικαιωμα να βαζει το αναγνωριστικο του συλλογου του (το εχεις και συ απο οτι βλεπω ) .οταν υπαρχουν οι αντικεικενικες συνθηκες ισοτιμης προβολης ολων των εκτροφεων (σαν εκτροφεις οχι σαν εμποροι ) και αυτο θα μπορουσε να διασφαλιστει αν οι συλλογοι δινανε τα μελη και τον κωδικο δαχτυλιδιου τους ελευθερα (δεν το κανουν ολοι ) οπως συμβαινει σε πολλους  στην ευρωπη ,κατι τετοιο θα ηταν εφικτο .τωρα δεν ειναι και δεν προκειται το δικο μας φορουμ να παιζει το ρολο της προωθησης καποιων συγκεκριμενων διαφημιζομενων απο <<  παπαγαλακια >> οπως πολυ καλα ξερουμε ολοι οτι μαλλον συνεβαινε στο παρελθον ή και στο παρον σε χωρους εξωθεν της δικιας μας παρεα (χωρις ευθυνη απαραιτητα των διαχειριστων των αντιστοιχων χωρων ) .δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενο το φορουμ να καλυψει τα κενα που κατα τη γνωμη συνειδητα ή ασυνειδητα ,δεν καλυπτουν οι θεσμικοι φορεις ...

----------


## COMASCO

> Όποιος θελήσει να ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με ένα είδος  συνονόματε , θα διαβάσει , θα ενημερωθεί , θα πάει σε εκθέσεις , θα  συναναστραφεί με ανάλογη παρέα εκτροφέων, θα γραφτεί σε σύλλογο ..και  τελικά θα την βρει την άκρη . Μόνο όποιος δεν θέλει να ζυμώσει, 10 μέρες  κοσκινίζει ...και ρωτώντας πας στην πόλη ...


διαβαζοντας ολα τα ποστ που εγραψε ο καθενας την προσωπικη του  αποψη!!θα πω και εγω την δικη μου!αρχικα απο το καλοκαιρι σκεφτομουν να  ξεκινησω και εγω την δικη μου ερασ.εκτροφη μου για μενα!στο ειδος των  παραδεισιων(ζεμπρακια)!!απο το καλοκαιρι διαβαζω οσο το δυνατον πιο  πολλα μπορω για το ειδος!με το τι χρειαζεται κτλπ κτλπ!!φτασαμε 29  νοεμβριου και ακομα κατα καποιο τροπο ειμαι στο ψαξιμο!γιατι θελω να  κανω το καλυτερο δυνατο!ξεκινησα διαβαζοντας ΟΛΑ τα αρθρα που υπαρχουν  για το συγκεκριμενο ειδος στο φορουμ!καθως επισης και στην μεγαλη μηχανη  αναζητησης του διαδικτυου!!οτι πληροφοριες μου εβγαζε!!εκανα διαφορες  ερωτησεις και τηλεφωνα σε αρκετα ατομα τις περιοχης μου για να παρω οσο  περισσοτερες πληροφοριες μπορουσα!!στην συνεχεια μετακινηθηκα!!και σε  αλλες πολεις του νομου μου ψαχνωντας!γιατι ηθελα το καλυτερο  δυνατο(γιαννιτσα-αριδαια-σκυδρα)!!μετα απο σκεψη και συζητηση κατεληξα  και βρηκα οτι θα αποκτησω τα ζευγαρια μου τελικα απο τα κουφαλια!!απο  pet-shop!γιατι μου το προτειναν ως πολυ αξιολογο και περιποιημενο  καταστημα!με τακτοποιημενα τα πτηνα και γενικα ολα τα ειδη!με το που  πηγα δεν εκανα την αγορα!πηγα για να δω αν ισχυουν αυτα που μου  ειπαν!!ειδα οντως ενα πολυ αξιολογο καταστημα και τους παραδεχομαι!!την  δευτερη φορα που πηγα τελικα απεκτησα καποια αρσενικα!και απο εβδομαδα  θα παω να παρω και τα θυληκα!!τελος θελω να αναφερω οτι σκεφτηκα να  κατεβω και στην κατερινη σε μια εκθεση που εγινε στον κορινο μηπως βρω  εκτροφεα κτλπ!πριν λιγο καιρο...απλα μιλησα με την διευθυνση να το  πω(ενα τηλ.που υπηρχε στην αφισα που ειδα)...και μου ειπαν οτι θα εχουν  μονο διαφορα ειδη καναρια και μερικα παπαγαλων!και τελικα δεν πηγα!!θα  φανει σε αρκετους off-topic το ποστ μου!απλα ηθελα να εκφερω και εγω την  γνωμη μου!!

Υ.Γ 1 ο νικος με εκφραζει απολυτα με το λεγομενα του!!
Υ.Γ 2 ΟΠΟΙΟΣ-Α θελει πραγματικα ψαχνει και βρισκει κατα την δικη του αποψη το καλυτερο δυνατο αποτελεσμα!
Υ.Γ  3 τα budgie που ειχα τα χαρισα και ειλικρινα πηρΑ μια τεραστια  χαρα-ικανοποιηση καθως εβλεπα τα ατομα που τα απεκτησαν να πετανε απο  την χαρα τους!!στην πορεια πρωτα ο θεος θα χαριζω οσο περισσοτερα  μπορω!!ειναι απιστευτο συναισθημα!!

.......βγηκα αρκετα off-topic ζητω συγνωμη απο ολους-ολες!απλα ηθελαν να βγουν απο μεσα μου!και να τα μοιραστω μαζι σας

----------


## yannis37

> ενα θεμα ανοιγετε για να γινεται μια γονιμη συζητηση .Εχω λοιπον την ερωτηση .θεωρεις οτι τα φορουμ  εχουν μεγαλυτερη υποχρεωση να ενημερωνουν για τα ονοματα εκτροφεων των αντιστοιχων στα επιθυμητα ειδη συλλογων ,απο τους ιδιους τους συλλογους; οι συλλογοι (οσους γνωριζεις εμμεσα ή αμεσα ) ασχετα της απαντησης στο πρωτο ερωτημα ,εχουν επαρκη ενημερωση για οποιον ενδιαφερομενο (για διαδικτυακη ελευθερα προσβασιμη εννοω ,οπως θα ηθελες απο τα φορουμ ) τοσο για ονοματα εκτροφεων ,οσο και για τα αναλυτικα χαρακτηριστικα καθε ρατσας ωστε οι ενδιαφερομενοι να ξερουν τι θα διαλεξουν οταν θα ερθουν σε επαφη με τον εκτροφεα (και ετσι να ανοιγει το χομπι με ζευγαρωμα πουλιων με σωστα στανταρ ) ; εσυ σε οποιον συλλογο ανηκεις εχει εκεινος μια τετοια ενημερωση; αν ναι οκ ,αν οχι οπως εδω εθεσες αυτο το αιτημα -προταση ,εχεις κανει κατι αντιστοιχο; αν ναι τι απαντηση εχεις παρει;


Θα απαντησω τι πστευω καθάρα προσωπικά.
α) Οχι,τα φορουμ δεν εχουν μεγαλυτερη υποχρεωση να ενημερωνουν για τα ονοματα εκτροφεων των αντιστοιχων στα επιθυμητα ειδη.
β)  δεν γνωρίζω αν οι συλλογοι εχουν επαρκη ενημερωση για οποιον ενδιαφερομενο για ονοματα εκτροφεων (μπορει κάποιοι να έχουν).
γ) οι συλλογοι πιστευω πως έχουν επαρκη ενημερωση για οποιον ενδιαφερομενο για τα αναλυτικα χαρακτηριστικα καθε ρατσας.
δ)  Ο σύλογος που ανηκω δεν έχει τετοια ενημέρωση γιατι δεν έχει καν site.
ε) δεν έχω κάνει την παραπάνω πρόταση γιατί (βλέπε δ)

Και τέλος, αν δημιουργηθει θα το προτεινω και βλέπουμε αν γινει δεκτό.

----------


## jk21

> β)  δεν γνωρίζω αν οι συλλογοι εχουν επαρκη ενημερωση για οποιον ενδιαφερομενο για ονοματα εκτροφεων (μπορει κάποιοι να έχουν).


να διευκρινισω οτι δεν εννοω ονοματα εκτροφεων που εμπορευονται ,αφου δεν μπορει ο καθε συλλογος να το ξερει για καθε μελος τους ,αλλα ξεκαθαρα εννοω για λιστα των μελων του με κωδικο δαχτυλιδιου ,διαθεσιμη για καθε ενδιαφερομενο δημοσια  . εφοσον επισης ειχαν αδεια απο τους εκτροφεις και καποιο τηλεφωνο τους

----------


## yannis37

Αν ειχαμε site θα το ειχα προτεινει 100%. Λίστα μέ όλα τα μέλη που επιθυμουν να εμφανιζονται.( δεν ξέρω και τα νομικά καθόλου οποτε κραταω και μια πισινη).

----------


## pkstar

Αφου διαβασα ολα τα ποστ θα ηθελα κι εγω να πω τη γνωμη μου πανω στο θεμα.
Καταρχην πιστευω οτι τα πετ σοπ κατα ενα μεγαλο σκοπο ειναι κερδοσκοπικα.
Εγω μενω στη Λαμια στην οποια υπαρχουν αυτη τη στιγμη 3 ή 4 πετ σοπ (ειχε αλλα 2 αλλα εκλεισαν)
στα οποια το 85% των καναρινιων που πουλαν ειναι κοινα.Ρωτωντας το καλοκαιρι και πριν λιγες μερες
τιμες για καποια πουλια το καλοκαιρι μου ειχαν πει για μικρα στα οποια δεν ειχε ξεχωρισει το φυλλο
τους ακομα 25 ευρω το τεμαχιο ανεξαρτητως ρατσας, κοινα και ρατσα ολα σε ενα τσουβαλι και αν πηγαινα
να τα παρω αργοτερα που θα ειχαν ξεχωρισει εδινε 50 ευρω τα αρσενικα και 30 ευρω τα θηλυκα.
Ρωτησα και στον Βολο για gloster και ο πετσοπας μου ειπε 50 ευρω και το αρσενικο και το θηλυκο.
Για μενα αυτες η τιμες αν και οχι εξωφρενικες ειναι αρκετα υψηλες.Τωρα αν υπαρχει εκτροφεας στη
Λαμια δεν γνωριζω αν και εχω ψαξει αρκετα στο ιντερνετ.Ενα αλλο αρνητικο ειναι οτι δεν εχουμε
στην πολη μας καποιον συλλογο πραγμα που ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για οσους ασχολουνται ή θελουν 
να ασχοληθουν με τα καναρινια.
Επισης πιστευω πως η ιδεα δημιουργιας μιας λιστας με εκτροφεις θα ηταν αρκετα χρησιμη για ολους.
Θα ηθελα να αναφερθω και στο θεμα του "χαριζεται".Χωρις να θελω να θιξω καποιον, ουτε να παραπονεθω
απλα θα το αναφερω σε φιλικο επιπεδο διοτι πιστευω οτι μεσα στο φορουμ ειμαστε ολοι φιλοι.
Εδω και ενα χρονο ζηταω ενα gloster να μου χαρισουν γιατι δεν μπορω να διαθεσω τα χρηματα που
μου ζητουν στα πετ σοπ αλλα μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω παρει καποια απαντηση.Δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι
δυσκολο να χαρισει καποιος ενα πουλακι ουτε οτι ειναι υποχρεωμενος να το κανει απλα αυτο που εχω 
καταλαβει ειναι οτι δεν ειναι πολυ αυτοι που το κανουν και ακομα και αν καποιος εχει τη διαθεση
να προσφερει καποιο πουλακι αφιλοκερδος δεν το χαριζει οπου να'ναι.
Ειναι σημαντικο το να γνωριζεις αυτον που θα το δωσεις.Η ανθρωπινη επαφη και γνωριμια μπορει 
να σου ανοιξει "πορτες" και να σε βοηθησει πραγμα λιγο δυσκολο για εμας που ειμαστε απο επαρχια
και οπως προειπα δεν εχουμε καποιο συλλογο, ουτε μπορουμε να ερθουμε σε καποια συγκεντρωση
του φορουμ ή να παμε σε καποια εκθεση.Εγω προσωπικα ηθελα να παω στην εκθεση της ΛΑΣΥΚ
αλλα ακομα και στην Λαρισα που ειναι κοντα δεν μου το επετρεψαν τα οικονομικα μου να παρευρεθω.

Ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα!Ευχομαι παντα να υπαρχει μια φιλικη
αντιπαραθεση για την βελτιωση ολων!

Παντα φιλικα!!!!!

----------


## jk21

εχω εκφρασει και σε αλλα θεματα την γνωμη μου για τα πετ σοπ .  ειναι κερδοσκοπικες (θεμιτο ) επιχειρησεις και εχουν δικαιωμα να δινουν τα πουλια σε τιμες που εκεινα θελουν και δεν μπορουμε να τους κρινουμε για αυτο .Μπορουμε ομως και εχουμε και υποχρεωση ηθικη πιστευω ,να κρινουμε και να σαμποταρουμε καθε εναν  επαγγελματια που δεν σεβεται τα πουλια και τη υγεια τους ! αν υπαρχουν τετοιοι (και δυστυχως ειναι πολλοι ) δεν εχουμε παρα να μην τους προτιμουμε ,ακομα και αν εχουν τα καλυτερα προιοντα .εκει ειναι η δυναμη μας .μην απορειτε βεβαια γιατι δεν βρισκεται πουλια ρατσας ευκολα εκει .ειναι ο χωρος (αφου ουτε αυτα ελεγχονται σωστα απο υγειονομικο και υπηρεσιες της εφοριας )οπου ευκολα προωθουν εκει οι εκτροφεις ,οτι πουλακι δεν ειναι στα στανταρ που θα δωσουν καλη τιμη ,αν τα πουλησουν απο μονοι τους .εκτος αυτου το να δωσει απευθειας ενας ονομαστος πχ εκτροφεας ,πουλια σε ενδιαφερομενους οχι καλης ποιοτητας ,ριχνει και το πρεστιζ του ...ειναι γνωστο οτι πολλοι δινουν εκει τα πουλια τους και αντι αυτων παιρνουν σπορους και αλλα αναλωσιμα ... οι πετσοπαδες αντι να πουλησουν σπορους με ταδε περιθωριο κερδους ,πουλανε πουλια με πολυ μεγαλυτερο ... οχι ολοι ,αλλα αρκετοι το κανουν.

ας παμε στους εκτροφεις .δεν ανεχομαι απο κανεναν εκτροφεα που εμπορευεται ,να κατηγορησει για αισχροκερδια τους πετσοπαδες (ακομα και αν ειναι ρεαλιστικη η κατηγορια ) οταν εκεινοι πουλανε χωρις να εχουν κανει εναρξη επαγγελματικης ιδιοτητας στην εφορια .η πωληση πουλιων χωρις κατι τετοιο να συμβαινει ,ειναι (οσο και αν δεν αρεσει σε πολλα αυτια ) καθαρα οικονομικο εγκλημα και ειναι απο τα πολλα που δεν διωκονται (σιγουρα οχι απο τα μεγαλυτερα ) στον τοπο μας .ομως ειναι ανηθικο να κατηγορεις καποιον που πλήρωνει ενοικια ,εφοριες ,υπαλληλους ,την στιγμη που εσυ τα κονομας μαυρα .εστω και αν αυτα που παιρνεις ειναι οχι τεραστια ποσα ,αλλα πολλες φορες και για να καλυψεις τα εξοδα σου μονο .Κανε την παρανομια ,αφου τιποτα δεν δουλευει σωστα σε αυτο τον τοπο ,αλλα μην κρινεις τους αλλους πανω σε θεματα οικονομικα 

το φορουμ αν και υπαρχει δεδομενη η αναγκη των μελων ,να βρισκουν εκτροφεις για να αγοραζουν πουλακια ,δεν εχει στους στοχους του να διευκολυνει αυτη τη διαδικασια .οταν ερχονται σε επαφη ατομα που δεν γνωριζονται απαραιτητα μεταξυ τους ,οπως ανεφερε και ο Γιωργος ,εκτος απο τα ειναι δυσκολο καποιος να εμπιστευτει στον αλλο τα πουλια του ,το ιδιο θα επρεπε να ειναι δυσκολο και να του τα πουλησει ,αν εχει ηθικες αρχες που δεν χαλαρωνουν στη μυρωδια του ... μαρουλοφυλλου .Εκτος αυτου οταν αγοραζουμε απο καποιον που δεν ξερουμε (γιατι αν ξερουμε και απο κοντα καποιον που γνωριζουμε και στο φορουμ ,δεν το χρειαζομαστε για να βαλουμε την αγγελια μας )  κινδινευουμε παντα να πεσουμε θυματα εκμεταλλευσης .Σε κατι τετοιο το φορουμ δεν θελει σε καμμια περιπτωση να γινει ενδιαμεσο ,και δεν μπορει να εξασφαλισει σε κανεναν ,εστω και μικρο να ηταν καποιο τετοιο ποσοστο ,οτι δεν θα συμβει .

το φορουμ ειναι εδω για να ενημερωνει με τον καλυτερο τροπο τα μελη του ,τοσο για τα ειδη των πτηνων ,τα χαρακτηριστικα τους ,το περιβαλλον που απαιτουν ,οσο και για καθε αναλωσιμο που χρειαζονται στην εκτροφη τους .δεν αποκλειει οτιδηποτε και ειναι πρωτοπορο σε πολλα .δεν νομιζω πχ να εχει βρει καποιος μαζεμενα αν οχι ολα ,τα περισσοτερα μιγματα σπορων ανα ειδος πτηνου .αρθρα για το καθε ειδος υπαρχουν ηδη αρκετα και θα ερθουν στην πορεια και αλλα  . Ζηταμε απο ολα τα μελη μας και ειδικα εμπειρα λογω της συμμετοχης τους σε συλλογους και της επιπλεον επιμορφωση τους απο κριτες ελληνες και ξενους ,να συμμετεχουν ενεργα στις συζητησεις και γιατι οχι με αρθρογραφια να βοηθησουν επιπλεον σε αυτο τον στοχο ! 

ειμαστε ανοιχτοι στην προβολη καθε μη κερδοσκοπικου περιεχομενου εργο ολων των συλλογων της ελλαδας ,και στις αντιστοιχες ενοτητες ηδη βρισκουμε τους συνδεσμους που οδηγουν στις ιστοσελιδες τους ,αρκει να ειναι χωρις συνδεσμους κερδοσκοπικους στην επιφανεια τους ! αν οι συλλογοι εχουν λιστες των μελων τους (ανεξαρτητα αν πουλανε ή οχι ,αρκει να μην αναφερετε ) εδω ειμαστε να τις παραθεσουμε .αν οι συλλογοι δεν εχουν ,δεν βρισκω τον τροπο να μπορουμε να εχουμε εμεις και αυτο να γινεται αξιοκρατικα χωρις να αποκλειουμε καποιους και χωρις να προωθουνται καποιοι αλλοι 

το greekbirdclub ηταν και ειναι κοντα σε καθε νεο χομπιστα και στην αναγκη του να μαθει για το καλυτερο των πουλιων του !το greekbirdclub προωθει την εφικτη αλλα δυστυχως περιορισμενη πραγματι διαθεση για δωρεα πουλιων .ομως ολα οι ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ  οταν πρωτοακουστηκανε δεν ειχαν την απηχηση που ειχανε στην πορεια .Γιατι εδω ειμαστε και θα το δειτε ,οτι η ιδεα της δωρεας πουλιων σε ατομα που δειχνουν οτι ειναι αξια να τους εμπιστευτει καποιος την ζωη μια φτερωτης ψυχουλας ,συντομα θα γιγαντωθει !!!! το ποταμι δεν γυριζει πισω ! οι σποροι πεφτουνε καθε μερα και καποιοι αργα ή γρηγορα θα καρπισουν !!!

----------


## VASSILIOS

Ο Γιώργος  (*geog87*)  έγραψε την πραγματικότητα. Έγραψε ότι το 99% που είναι μελή του φόρουμ θα κάνουν σωστή και καλή αγορά. Εγώ θα προσθέσω εδώ ότι 99% είναι και αυτοί που πρώτα αγοράζουν ένα πουλάκι ή ακόμα και περισσότερα και μετά κάνουν εγγραφή, αν κάνουν, σε διάφορα σχετικά φόρουμ.
  Και εγώ παραλίγο το ίδιο θα έκανα όταν ο γιος μου ζήτησε να πάρουμε ένα. Απλώς ήμουν τυχερός γιατί μια-δυο μέρες πριν την αγορά από αλυσίδα πετ σοπ, έπεσα συμπωματικά πάνω σε φίλο,  που δεν ήξερα κιόλας ότι ασχολείται με πουλιά και μάλιστα το ανακάλυψε ο 8χρονος γιος μου. 
  Τώρα όμως που θέλω να κάνω και εγώ την δική μου πρώτη μικρή εκτροφή, αν το επιτρέψουν τα οικονομικά μου γιατί πουλιά, ζευγαρώστρες, κλπ, έχουν κάποιο κόστος, ξέρω από πού να ζητήσω βοήθεια γνώσεων και με τι να αρχίσω για να μειώσω και τυχόν αποτυχίες και απογοητευτώ. Υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος εδώ που με πμ θα μάθω ότι θέλω και μπορώ να πω πιο σωστά από μια ξερή λίστα.

----------


## johnrider

> το greekbirdclub ηταν και ειναι κοντα σε καθε νεο χομπιστα και στην αναγκη του να μαθει για το καλυτερο των πουλιων του !το greekbirdclub προωθει την εφικτη αλλα δυστυχως περιορισμενη πραγματι διαθεση για δωρεα πουλιων .ομως ολα οι ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ  οταν πρωτοακουστηκανε δεν ειχαν την απηχηση που ειχανε στην πορεια .Γιατι εδω ειμαστε και θα το δειτε ,οτι η ιδεα της δωρεας πουλιων σε ατομα που δειχνουν οτι ειναι αξια να τους εμπιστευτει καποιος την ζωη μια φτερωτης ψυχουλας ,συντομα θα γιγαντωθει !!!! το ποταμι δεν γυριζει πισω ! οι σποροι πεφτουνε καθε μερα και καποιοι αργα ή γρηγορα θα καρπισουν !!!


100000LIKE

----------


## jk21

οσο για το διλλημα << κοινα καναρινια πιθανοτατα συνηθως απο πετ σοπ >> ή << ρατσας απο εκτροφεα >> για μενα το ιδανικο σεναριο ειναι ... διαβαζω ,μαθαινω πως πρεπει να ζει σωστα για την υγεια του ενα πουλακι και οδηγουμε σε ενα κοινο καναρινακι που και αυτο εχει ψυχη και δεν μπορει να ξεροσταλιαζει ειτε στα πετσοπαδικα στιβαγμενο ,ειτε σε εκτροφεα που αν δεν το δωσει σε ιδιωτη ,θα το παει και αυτος στα πετσοπαδικα  και οταν μαθω στην πραξη πια τον σωστο τροπο εκτροφης ,επιλεγω τη ρατσα που μου αρεσει και την εκτρεφω (εκτος αν δεν εχω τετοιους στοχους απαραιτητα ,οποτε και το κοινο ειναι για μενα η πιο ομορφη παρεα ! ) .αν οδηγηθω σε ρατσα ,σιγουρα θα ειναι απο εκτροφεα ,εκτος αν βρω απο πετ σοπ πουλι με χαρτια και επιτυχιες σε τιμη που δεν θα βρω κατι αντιστοιχο απο εκτροφεα .

----------


## Kostas-Bs

> ....εκτος αν βρω απο πετ σοπ πουλι με χαρτια και επιτυχιες σε τιμη που δεν θα βρω κατι αντιστοιχο απο εκτροφεα .


Δημήτρη αυτό είναι λίγο δύσκολο, συνήθως πουλιά με μεγάλη βαθμολογία δίνονται μόνο από εκτροφέα και από χέρι σε χέρι, γιατί τα πετ σοπ θέλουν να τα αγοράζουν με το "κιλό" και να τα πουλάνε για χρυσάφι.

Πέρυσι είχα πάει σε ένα πετ σοπ στον Πειραιά για να πάρω τροφή και είχε φέρει καποια μαλινουά βαθμολογημένα από Βέλγιο, από περιέργεια τον ρώτησα (σιγά μην πάρω πουλί από πετσοπά :rollhappy: ) για ένα 130 βαθμών, τουλάχιστον έτσι έλεγε η φίσα του, και ζήταγε 180 €!!!!!!!  

Προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι για κάποιον που θέλει αξιόλογα πουλιά μόνο από εκτροφέα, μια βόλτα από συλλόγους, διαγωνισμούς, εκθέσεις ή φόρουμ και λίγο ψάξιμο θα βρει σίγουρα  αυτό που θέλει και στην τιμή που θέλει και όχι όσα του λείπουν του κάθε πετσοπα!

----------


## jk21

δεν ειπα οτι ειναι ευκολο και πιθανο .ειπα οτι αν κατι τετοιο συμβαινει ,τοτε επειδη εχεις πιστοποιηση εγγραφη για την αξια του πουλιου ,συμφερει να προχωρησεις .παντως μην το θεωρεις απιθανο ,γιατι οι εποχες ειναι δυσκολες για τους εκτροφης (οικονομικα ) και επειδη συνηθως ο κοντινος του κυκλος που θα μπορουσαν ευκολα να δωσουν ενα πουλακι ,ειναι συνηθως ατομα εντος του ιδιου συλλογου (αρα στο μυαλο πολλων .... ανταγωνιστες ) καποιοι θα προτιμησουν να το δωσουν και λιγοτερο και να παει σε ατομο εκτος συλλογου ,παρα να παρει καποιος δικο τους αιμα εντος του συλλογου ... για να στο λεω ... συμβαινει !

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σωστό αυτό που λες, όταν έλεγα ότι τα πουλιά δίνονται χέρι με χέρι δεν εννοούσα  μεταξύ τους οι εκτροφής (κύκλος τους) αλλά από εκτροφέα σε κάποιον που θέλει να αγοράσει εντός ή εκτός συλλόγου.

----------


## Chopper

> εχω εκφρασει και σε αλλα θεματα την γνωμη μου για τα πετ σοπ .  ειναι κερδοσκοπικες (θεμιτο ) επιχειρησεις και εχουν δικαιωμα να δινουν τα πουλια σε τιμες που εκεινα θελουν και δεν μπορουμε να τους κρινουμε για αυτο .Μπορουμε ομως και εχουμε και υποχρεωση ηθικη πιστευω ,να κρινουμε και να σαμποταρουμε καθε εναν  επαγγελματια που δεν σεβεται τα πουλια και τη υγεια τους ! αν υπαρχουν τετοιοι (και δυστυχως ειναι πολλοι ) δεν εχουμε παρα να μην τους προτιμουμε ,ακομα και αν εχουν τα καλυτερα προιοντα .εκει ειναι η δυναμη μας .μην απορειτε βεβαια γιατι δεν βρισκεται πουλια ρατσας ευκολα εκει .ειναι ο χωρος (αφου ουτε αυτα ελεγχονται σωστα απο υγειονομικο και υπηρεσιες της εφοριας )οπου ευκολα προωθουν εκει οι εκτροφεις ,οτι πουλακι δεν ειναι στα στανταρ που θα δωσουν καλη τιμη ,αν τα πουλησουν απο μονοι τους .εκτος αυτου το να δωσει απευθειας ενας ονομαστος πχ εκτροφεας ,πουλια σε ενδιαφερομενους οχι καλης ποιοτητας ,ριχνει και το πρεστιζ του ...ειναι γνωστο οτι πολλοι δινουν εκει τα πουλια τους και αντι αυτων παιρνουν σπορους και αλλα αναλωσιμα ... οι πετσοπαδες αντι να πουλησουν σπορους με ταδε περιθωριο κερδους ,πουλανε πουλια με πολυ μεγαλυτερο ... οχι ολοι ,αλλα αρκετοι το κανουν.
> 
> ας παμε στους εκτροφεις .δεν ανεχομαι απο κανεναν εκτροφεα που εμπορευεται ,να κατηγορησει για αισχροκερδια τους πετσοπαδες (ακομα και αν ειναι ρεαλιστικη η κατηγορια ) οταν εκεινοι πουλανε χωρις να εχουν κανει εναρξη επαγγελματικης ιδιοτητας στην εφορια .η πωληση πουλιων χωρις κατι τετοιο να συμβαινει ,ειναι (οσο και αν δεν αρεσει σε πολλα αυτια ) καθαρα οικονομικο εγκλημα και ειναι απο τα πολλα που δεν διωκονται (σιγουρα οχι απο τα μεγαλυτερα ) στον τοπο μας .ομως ειναι ανηθικο να κατηγορεις καποιον που πλήρωνει ενοικια ,εφοριες ,υπαλληλους ,την στιγμη που εσυ τα κονομας μαυρα .εστω και αν αυτα που παιρνεις ειναι οχι τεραστια ποσα ,αλλα πολλες φορες και για να καλυψεις τα εξοδα σου μονο .Κανε την παρανομια ,αφου τιποτα δεν δουλευει σωστα σε αυτο τον τοπο ,αλλα μην κρινεις τους αλλους πανω σε θεματα οικονομικα 
> 
> το φορουμ αν και υπαρχει δεδομενη η αναγκη των μελων ,να βρισκουν εκτροφεις για να αγοραζουν πουλακια ,δεν εχει στους στοχους του να διευκολυνει αυτη τη διαδικασια .οταν ερχονται σε επαφη ατομα που δεν γνωριζονται απαραιτητα μεταξυ τους ,οπως ανεφερε και ο Γιωργος ,εκτος απο τα ειναι δυσκολο καποιος να εμπιστευτει στον αλλο τα πουλια του ,το ιδιο θα επρεπε να ειναι δυσκολο και να του τα πουλησει ,αν εχει ηθικες αρχες που δεν χαλαρωνουν στη μυρωδια του ... μαρουλοφυλλου .Εκτος αυτου οταν αγοραζουμε απο καποιον που δεν ξερουμε (γιατι αν ξερουμε και απο κοντα καποιον που γνωριζουμε και στο φορουμ ,δεν το χρειαζομαστε για να βαλουμε την αγγελια μας )  κινδινευουμε παντα να πεσουμε θυματα εκμεταλλευσης .Σε κατι τετοιο το φορουμ δεν θελει σε καμμια περιπτωση να γινει ενδιαμεσο ,και δεν μπορει να εξασφαλισει σε κανεναν ,εστω και μικρο να ηταν καποιο τετοιο ποσοστο ,οτι δεν θα συμβει .
> 
> το φορουμ ειναι εδω για να ενημερωνει με τον καλυτερο τροπο τα μελη του ,τοσο για τα ειδη των πτηνων ,τα χαρακτηριστικα τους ,το περιβαλλον που απαιτουν ,οσο και για καθε αναλωσιμο που χρειαζονται στην εκτροφη τους .δεν αποκλειει οτιδηποτε και ειναι πρωτοπορο σε πολλα .δεν νομιζω πχ να εχει βρει καποιος μαζεμενα αν οχι ολα ,τα περισσοτερα μιγματα σπορων ανα ειδος πτηνου .αρθρα για το καθε ειδος υπαρχουν ηδη αρκετα και θα ερθουν στην πορεια και αλλα  . Ζηταμε απο ολα τα μελη μας και ειδικα εμπειρα λογω της συμμετοχης τους σε συλλογους και της επιπλεον επιμορφωση τους απο κριτες ελληνες και ξενους ,να συμμετεχουν ενεργα στις συζητησεις και γιατι οχι με αρθρογραφια να βοηθησουν επιπλεον σε αυτο τον στοχο ! 
> 
> ειμαστε ανοιχτοι στην προβολη καθε μη κερδοσκοπικου περιεχομενου εργο ολων των συλλογων της ελλαδας ,και στις αντιστοιχες ενοτητες ηδη βρισκουμε τους συνδεσμους που οδηγουν στις ιστοσελιδες τους ,αρκει να ειναι χωρις συνδεσμους κερδοσκοπικους στην επιφανεια τους ! αν οι συλλογοι εχουν λιστες των μελων τους (ανεξαρτητα αν πουλανε ή οχι ,αρκει να μην αναφερετε ) εδω ειμαστε να τις παραθεσουμε .αν οι συλλογοι δεν εχουν ,δεν βρισκω τον τροπο να μπορουμε να εχουμε εμεις και αυτο να γινεται αξιοκρατικα χωρις να αποκλειουμε καποιους και χωρις να προωθουνται καποιοι αλλοι 
> ...


Είσαι πολύ ωραίος!!! ::

----------


## Gardelius

> Ο Γιώργος  (*geog87*)  έγραψε την πραγματικότητα. Έγραψε ότι το 99% που είναι μελή του φόρουμ θα κάνουν σωστή και καλή αγορά. Εγώ θα προσθέσω εδώ ότι 99% είναι και αυτοί που πρώτα αγοράζουν ένα πουλάκι ή ακόμα και περισσότερα και μετά κάνουν εγγραφή, αν κάνουν, σε διάφορα σχετικά φόρουμ.
>   Και εγώ παραλίγο το ίδιο θα έκανα όταν ο γιος μου ζήτησε να πάρουμε ένα. Απλώς ήμουν τυχερός γιατί μια-δυο μέρες πριν την αγορά από αλυσίδα πετ σοπ, έπεσα συμπωματικά πάνω σε φίλο,  που δεν ήξερα κιόλας ότι ασχολείται με πουλιά και μάλιστα το ανακάλυψε ο 8χρονος γιος μου. 
>   Τώρα όμως που θέλω να κάνω και εγώ την δική μου πρώτη μικρή εκτροφή, αν το επιτρέψουν τα οικονομικά μου γιατί πουλιά, ζευγαρώστρες, κλπ, έχουν κάποιο κόστος, ξέρω από πού να ζητήσω βοήθεια γνώσεων και με τι να αρχίσω για να μειώσω και τυχόν αποτυχίες και απογοητευτώ. Υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος εδώ που με πμ θα μάθω ότι θέλω και μπορώ να πω πιο σωστά από μια ξερή λίστα.


Βασιλη προχωρα μπορστα, όσο για τις ¨αποριες¨ειναι λογικο και επομενο!!! ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ εδώ, ανοικτά στο καθε ερωτημα που εχεις, νσ το θέτεις στην αντιστοιχη ενότητα και σιγα σιγά θα γινουν όλα!!!!  ::

----------


## orion

Αρχικά ήθελα να πω ότι το πόστ εξελίχθηκε σε πολύ καλή κουβέντα και αν και υπάρχουν αντικρουόμενες απόψεις κάπου οδηγεί και αυτό είναι καλό...

τώρα μια απορία... είναι *ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ* να πουλάει κάποιος *ιδιώτης* (όχι επιτηδευματίας) κάτι σε κάποιο άλλο *ιδιώτη* και μάλιστα *ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ*; Προσοχή *ΟΧΙ σε Έμπορο* αλλά σε Ιδιώτη!

Θέλω απάντηση από ειδικό και όχι τι νομίζει ο καθένας...

π.χ. Λογιστή, Φοροτεχνικού κλπ... και αν είναι εύκολο να μας παραθέσει και τη  σχετική νομοθεσία... για να μη μιλάμε στον αέρα και λέει ο καθένας αυτό που νομίζει λες και είναι νόμος αυτό που νομίζει...

και πιάνομαι από αυτό που είπαν κάποιοι φίλοι ότι είναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ να πουλάς χωρίς έκδοση απόδειξης!!!

Ευχαριστώ  :Fighting0092:

----------


## δημητρα

> Αρχικά ήθελα να πω ότι το πόστ εξελίχθηκε σε πολύ καλή κουβέντα και αν και υπάρχουν αντικρουόμενες απόψεις κάπου οδηγεί και αυτό είναι καλό...
> 
> τώρα μια απορία... είναι *ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ* να πουλάει κάποιος *ιδιώτης* (όχι επιτηδευματίας) κάτι σε κάποιο άλλο *ιδιώτη* και μάλιστα *ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ*; Προσοχή *ΟΧΙ σε Έμπορο* αλλά σε Ιδιώτη!
> 
> Θέλω απάντηση από ειδικό και όχι τι νομίζει ο καθένας...
> 
> π.χ. Λογιστή, Φοροτεχνικού κλπ... και αν είναι εύκολο να μας παραθέσει και τη  σχετική νομοθεσία... για να μη μιλάμε στον αέρα και λέει ο καθένας αυτό που νομίζει λες και είναι νόμος αυτό που νομίζει...
> 
> και πιάνομαι από αυτό που είπαν κάποιοι φίλοι ότι είναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ να πουλάς χωρίς έκδοση απόδειξης!!!
> ...


αυτο δεν γινεται να γινει λογο οτι το να εχεις εκτροφειο καναρινιων νομιζω οτι δεν καλυπτεται απο την ελληνικη νομοθεσια και το πουλι το πιο μικρο το οποιο μπορεις να εχεις και να εκτρεφεις ειναι το ορτυκι. εσυ θες να πεις οτι παρανομουν οσοι εκτρεφουν καναρινια και τα πουλανε σε ιδιωτες υποθετω.

----------


## orion

> αυτο δεν γινεται να γινει λογο οτι το να εχεις εκτροφειο καναρινιων νομιζω οτι δεν καλυπτεται απο την ελληνικη νομοθεσια και το πουλι το πιο μικρο το οποιο μπορεις να εχεις και να εκτρεφεις ειναι το ορτυκι. εσυ θες να πεις οτι παρανομουν οσοι εκτρεφουν καναρινια και τα πουλανε σε ιδιωτες υποθετω.


Νομίζω η ερώτησή μου ήταν σαφέστατη και περιμένω μια συγκεκριμένη και σαφή απάντηση!!! Αν γνωρίζεις κάτι για την ερώτησή που έκανα και είσαι ειδικός στο θέμα πες μας και παρέθεσε και τη νομοθεσία... ευχαριστώ  :winky: 

Υ.Γ. Δεν εννοώ αυτό που εννόησες πάντως ::

----------


## δημητρα

μιλας για καναρινια πωληση απο ιδιωτη σε ιδιωτη ή καποιο αλλο προιον?γινε ποιο σαφης σε παρακαλω

----------


## jk21

ΧΡΗΣΤΟ για να πουλησει εκτροφεας  σε ιδιωτη (φυσικο προσωπο ) πρεπει πριν απο ολα να εχει σχετικη αδεια 

http://www.opengov.gr/ypaat/?p=122

να μην σχολιασω καν το οριο των 7 εβδομαδων που στους παπαγαλους καταστρατηγειται κατα 90% μην πω και παραπανω απο οσους εμπορευονται 


απο οσο γνωριζω οι εκτροφεις δεν εχουν σχετικη αδεια  ,και ουτε ελεγχονται σε οσα αναφερει ο νομος ... οποτε η συζητηση περι αποδειξεων ,ειναι  δευτερευουσας σημασιας .επισης να ξερεις οτι αποδειξη δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο να κοβεται (θεωρημενη ) σε ολες τις οικονομικες συναλλαγες .οσες ομως γινονται συστηματικα και αποφερουν κερδος σε ιδιωτες ,πρεπει να δηλωνονται και να γινεται εναρξη επαγγελματος (εφοσον εκπληρωνονται αλλες προυποθεσεις σε καποιες περιπτωσεις ,οπως στην περιπτωση που συζηταμε και φαινονται στο νομο που παρεθεσα )

----------


## δημητρα

> ΧΡΗΣΤΟ για να πουλησει εκτροφεας  σε ιδιωτη (φυσικο προσωπο ) πρεπει πριν απο ολα να εχει σχετικη αδεια 
> 
> http://www.opengov.gr/ypaat/?p=122
> 
> να μην σχολιασω καν το οριο των 7 εβδομαδων που στους παπαγαλους καταστρατηγειται κατα 90% μην πω και παραπανω απο οσους εμπορευονται 
> 
> 
> απο οσο γνωριζω οι εκτροφεις δεν εχουν σχετικη αδεια  ,και ουτε ελεγχονται σε οσα αναφερει ο νομος ... οποτε η συζητηση περι αποδειξεων ,ειναι  δευτερευουσας σημασιας .επισης να ξερεις οτι αποδειξη δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο να κοβεται (θεωρημενη ) σε ολες τις οικονομικες συναλλαγες .οσες ομως γινονται συστηματικα και αποφερουν κερδος σε ιδιωτες ,πρεπει να δηλωνονται και να γινεται εναρξη επαγγελματος (εφοσον εκπληρωνονται αλλες προυποθεσεις σε καποιες περιπτωσεις ,οπως στην περιπτωση που συζηταμε και φαινονται στο νομο που παρεθεσα )


κ. δημητρη αυτη η σχετικη αδεια που λετε δεν δινεται σε εκτροφεις καναρινιων.

----------


## jk21

τους διεπει αλλος νομος ; δηλαδη δεν μπορει καποιος  να ανοιξει αν θελει επαγγελματικο εκτροφειο; αυτος ειναι παντως ο νομος για τα κατοικιδια .ξερω οτι απαγορευεται για ιθαγενη .δεν ηξερα για καναρινια .οπως ξερω βεβαια οτι το να ανηκεις σε καποιο συλλογο χωρις αυτη την αδεια δεν λεει τιποτα ,γιατι οι συλλογοι ειναι απλα μη κερδοσκοπικης υποστασης (κατι σαν πολιτιστικοι )

----------


## jk21

κοψε βρε αυτο το κ.

----------


## kostas24

> ΧΡΗΣΤΟ για να πουλησει εκτροφεας  σε ιδιωτη (φυσικο προσωπο ) πρεπει πριν απο ολα να εχει σχετικη αδεια 
> 
> http://www.opengov.gr/ypaat/?p=122
> 
> να μην σχολιασω καν το οριο των 7 εβδομαδων που στους παπαγαλους καταστρατηγειται κατα 90% μην πω και παραπανω απο οσους εμπορευονται 
> 
> 
> απο οσο γνωριζω οι εκτροφεις δεν εχουν σχετικη αδεια  ,και ουτε ελεγχονται σε οσα αναφερει ο νομος ... οποτε η συζητηση περι αποδειξεων ,ειναι  δευτερευουσας σημασιας .επισης να ξερεις οτι αποδειξη δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο να κοβεται (θεωρημενη ) σε ολες τις οικονομικες συναλλαγες .οσες ομως γινονται συστηματικα και αποφερουν κερδος σε ιδιωτες ,πρεπει να δηλωνονται και να γινεται εναρξη επαγγελματος (εφοσον εκπληρωνονται αλλες προυποθεσεις σε καποιες περιπτωσεις ,οπως στην περιπτωση που συζηταμε και φαινονται στο νομο που παρεθεσα )


Δημήτρη εάν κατάλαβα καλά ο νόμος αναφέρετε σε γάτες και σκύλους.δεν είδα να αναφέρει κάπου για καναρίνια ή άλλα πουλιά,εκτός αν ενοούντε με τον όρο* ζώα συντροφιάς .*

----------


## jk21

Κωστα δεν ξερω αλλο νομο να υπαρχει .ως ζωα συντροφιας ,λογικα θα ισχυε και για αυτα .αν οχι υποθετω ο δημητρης θα μας πει γιατι .παντως να πουλα καποιος χωρις αδεια να εχει επισημα εκτροφη ειτε με αυτο ειτε με αλλο νομο δεν μπορει .μπορει καλλιστα ο καθενας να επικαλεστει οτι του χαρισα το ταδε πουλακι ,αλλα αν διαπιστωθει (λεμε τωρα .. σιγα μην κανει ελεγχο καποιος ) οτι υπαρχει οικονομικη συναλλαγη (και ειδικα αν μιλαμε για κατι που δεν γινεται για 1 - 2 πουλακια που αγορασε καποιος και μετα τα εδωσε καπου αλλου ,αλλα πουλια που ο ιδιος εχει παραγει με εκτροφη ) τοτε υπαρχει κωλλημα !

----------


## kostas24

Δημήτρη και εγώ αυτήν την εντύπωση έχω.λογικά θα πρέπει να απαγορεύετε, από την στιγμή κιόλας που υπάρχουν και τα νόμιμα pet shop . θα ήταν καλό όμως να μας απαντήσει κάποιος στα σίγουρα.

----------


## δημητρα

αυτα εχουν ειπωθει σε αναλογη ερωτηση σχετικα με αδεια εκτροφειου καναρινιων: 

(Για τόσο μικρά ζώα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη από την νομοθεσία μιας και είναι εξαιρετικά λίγοι οι εκτροφείς ωδικών πουλιών. Η προσοχή των αρχών έχει στραφεί σε μεγαλύτερα ζώα τα οποία εκτρέφονται για το κρέας τους, τα αυγά τους και το γάλα τους.
Στο τελευταίο νομοσχέδιο η μόνη μνεία που κάνει για την αναπαραγωγή και διάθεση των ζώων αφορά τους σκύλους.

Τώρα αν θες να ανοίξεις εκτροφείο και να είσαι απολύτως νόμιμος υπάρχει η Περιφέρεια. Στον ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο περιγράφει τι δικαιολογητικά χρειάζονται για να ιδρύσεις ένα εκτροφείο και να πάρεις την άδεια από την Περιφέρεια.
Για ακόμη μια φορά δεν γίνεται αναφορά σε ωδικά πτηνά, μιας και οι μονάδα μέτρησης που χρησιμοποιούν για να ορίσουν το πλήθος των ζώων δεν τα περιλαμβάνει. Αρκεί να σκεφτείς ότι το μικρότερο ζώο το οποίο αναφέρει είναι τα ορτύκια.

Τώρα για περιπτώσεις όπου η εγκατάσταση είναι δυναμικότητας κάτω των 3000 ορτυκιών (φαντάσου να υπολογίσουμε σε καναρίνια) αναφέρει:
Για τους σταυλισμούς αυτής της κατηγορίας δεν απαιτείται άδεια ίδρυσης και λειτουργίας αλλά θα καθορίζεται με απόφαση Νομάρχη η εφαρμογή των διατάξεων του Υπουργείου ΠΕΧΩΔΕ, Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης και της παρούσας και θα καθορίζεται ο αριθμός των ζώων ή πτηνών.
Δικαιολογητικά για τη χορήγηση της άδειας:



Συνοπτική Έκθεση από αρμόδιο γεωτεχνικό υπάλληλο της Διεύθυνσης Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης.
Σχεδιάγραμμα της περιοχής όπου θα ιδρυθεί και θα λειτουργήσει η εγκατάσταση.
Σχεδιαγράμματα των κτιρίων, εφόσον υπάρχουν, καθώς και η άδεια οικοδομής αυτών, θεωρημένη για την αποπεράτωση της κατασκευής τους, σύμφωνα με την Πολεοδομική Νομοθεσία.

Διαδικασία:

Ο ενδιαφερόμενος καταθέτει με αίτησή του δύο (2) αντίγραφα για κάθε απαιτούμενο έγγραφο, κατά περίπτωση, στην αρμόδια Υγειονομική Υπηρεσία.




Τώρα από φορολογικής άποψης τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα πιο συγκεχυμένα. Μπορείς να κάνεις έναρξη επαγγέλματος ως εκτροφέας (τα ακριβή χαρτιά δεν τα γνωρίζω, σίγουρα όμως θα χρειάζεται ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα περί μη οφειλής για σένα ως επαγγελματία αλλά και στην περίπτωση που απασχολήσεις προσωπικό από το ΙΚΑ ). Για τα μεγάλα ζώα (από σκύλους και πάνω απαιτείται η έκδοση θεωρημένου Τιμολογίου Δελτίου Αποστολής που θα συνοδεύει το ζώο. Για τα μικρότερα ζώα καμία μνεία δεν γίνεται. Το μόνο το οποίο μπορεί να γίνει είναι το κατάστημα ή ο επιτηδευματίας ο οποίος θα το αγοράσει (όχι εσύ που το πουλάς) να έχει θεωρημένο μπλοκ Αγοράς Αγροτικών Προϊόντων.)

δεν ξερω αμα πρεπει να γραψω απο που προερχονται.

----------


## jk21

Δεν χρειαζεται .. δεν ειναι καποιο αρθρο 

η μη υποχρεωση τηρησης θεωρημενου μπλοκ αποδειξεων ,δεν συνιστα μη υποχρεωση εναρξης επαγγελματος και απαλλαγη απο καθε φορολογηση απο οτι ξερω .Αλλα για να αποσαφηνισω και τη θεση μου οσο αφορα την αναφορα μου στο θεμα ,το κωλλημα μου δεν ειναι τοσο οσο αν το εμποριο πτηνων απο εκτροφεις ειναι ή δεν ειναι παρανομια (οχι οτι δεν με απασχολει ,αλλα ειναι ελασσων μπροστα σε μειζονες που υπαρχουν στον τοπο ) αλλα στο οτι η ελλειψη υποχρεωσεων απεναντι στην εφορια και σε ενοικια για επισημα μαγαζια ή και εξοδα για υπαλληλους ,τους φερνει σε πλεονεκτικη θεση εναντι των πετσοπαδων ,στον καθορισμο της τιμης πωλησης

----------


## orion

Στο ερώτημά μου αναφέρομαι στην αγοροπωλησία ιδιωτών και δεν το περιόρισα σε ζώα ή άλλα αγαθά κλπ γιατί θεωρώ ότι αν ισχύει κάτι θα ισχύει για όλα. Να σας ενημερώσω ότι η αγοροπωλησία πετρελαίου μεταξύ ιδιωτών (που το προμηθεύονται από άλλες χώρες) έχει προκαλέσει πονοκέφαλο στο Υπ. Οικονομικών γιατί είναι νόμιμο να γίνεται αφού δεν προβλέπεται πουθενά ρητά ότι απαγορεύεται ή ότι προβλέπεται απόδειξη... 

Στο θέμα μας τώρα: εγώ αναφέρομαι λοιπόν στην αγοροπωλησία (όχι εμπόριο) μεταξύ ερασιτεχνών και ιδιωτών, ΟΧΙ μεταξύ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΩΝ εκτροφέων ΟΧΙ μεταξύ ιδιώτη (συμπεριλαμβανομένων ερασιτεχνών εκτροφέων) και ΕΜΠΟΡΩΝ pet shop κλπ

jk21 το άρθρο που μας ανέφερες, αναφέρεται σε εμπορικούς σκοπούς, εμπορία ζώων, επαγγελματίες εκτροφείς κλπ, όχι σε ερασιτέχνες άρα μάλλον δε μας αγγίζει. 

Από προσωπική αναζήτηση και επικοινωνία με τη Δ.Ο.Υ. (πρόσφατα) μου είπαν πως μεταξύ ιδιωτών και ερασιτεχνών δεν προβλέπεται κάτι ούτε απαιτείται να δηλωθεί ούτε τίποτα, αρκεί να μην υπάρχει αγοροπωλησία μεταξύ εμπόρων και επαγγελματιών όπου εκεί προβλέπονται πράγματα.

Οπότε ξανά ρωτάω... γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι διαφορετικό; θεωρώ θα είναι χρήσιμο για όλους!  ::

----------


## Kostas-Bs

> Στο θέμα μας τώρα: εγώ αναφέρομαι λοιπόν στην αγοροπωλησία (όχι εμπόριο) μεταξύ ερασιτεχνών και ιδιωτών, ΟΧΙ μεταξύ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΩΝ εκτροφέων ΟΧΙ μεταξύ ιδιώτη (συμπεριλαμβανομένων ερασιτεχνών εκτροφέων) και ΕΜΠΟΡΩΝ pet shop κλπ
> 
> Από προσωπική αναζήτηση και επικοινωνία με τη Δ.Ο.Υ. (πρόσφατα) μου είπαν πως μεταξύ ιδιωτών και ερασιτεχνών δεν προβλέπεται κάτι ούτε απαιτείται να δηλωθεί ούτε τίποτα, αρκεί να μην υπάρχει αγοροπωλησία μεταξύ εμπόρων και επαγγελματιών όπου εκεί προβλέπονται πράγματα.



Δεν νομίζω ότι θα βρεις ποιο υπεύθυνη και έγκυρη απάντηση....

----------


## orion

> Δεν νομίζω ότι θα βρεις ποιο υπεύθυνη και έγκυρη απάντηση....


Καλά... μην τρελαθούμε  :rollhappy:  σαφώς και μπορεί να μου είπαν και μπούρδες... δε τους εμπιστεύομαι και πολύ  :Party0011:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Δηλαδή αν δεν ξέρουν οι εφορίες ποιοι πρέπει να ξέρουν;

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κώστα ίσως τα περίπτερα απ΄έξω πολλές φορές ξέρουν καλύτερα . Οι εφορίες ξέρουν κατ΄ επιλογή...

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Εντάξει τότε να ρωτήσουμε κανένα περιπτερά.. :rollhappy:

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Δηλαδή αν δεν ξέρουν οι εφορίες ποιοι πρέπει να ξέρουν;


χαχαχα!!! Καλα δεν σου εχει τυχει ποτε να κανεις ερωτηση δε υπαλληλο εφοριας και να σε κοιτα σαν να εισαι UFO?

----------


## Kostas-Bs

> χαχαχα!!! Καλα δεν σου εχει τυχει ποτε να κανεις ερωτηση δε υπαλληλο εφοριας και να σε κοιτα σαν να εισαι UFO?


Παίζει και ρόλο η ερώτηση......χαχαχχαχαχα






Για να καταλάβω, εσείς για θέματα φορολογίας που απευθυνόσαστε;

----------


## jk21

καθε οικονομικης φυσης κινηση που δεν γινεται αντιληπτη απο κρατικες υπηρεσιες ,λιγο τους ενδιαφερει .αλλο  δεν μας πηρε χαμπαρι κανενας και κανενας δεν ασχολειται μαζι μας ,αλλο δεν προβλεπεται κατι (αυτο για μενα ειναι σχετικο και θα εξηγησω γιατι παρακατω ) και αλλο επειδη δεν προβλεπεται ,αρα ειναι ολα νομιμα 

τι εννοω ; ξερετε ισως οτι στο δημοσιο μεχρι προσφατα ,αν οχι και τωρα ,υπηρχαν συμβασιουχοι εργου ,που στην ουσια δεν υπηρξαν ποτε επαγγελματιες αλλα υπαλληλοι .για τον ιδιο χωρο εργασιας ,για τα ιδια καθηκοντα καθε εφορια εκανε τα δικα της ... αλλοι ειχανε μπλοκακι και τεβε και φπα .αλλοι δηλωνανε μηδενικο φπα .αλλοι ειχαν απαλλαγη απο φπα ,αλλοι ειχαν ικα που πληρωνανε μονοι τους και δεν ειχαν μποκακι στην εφορια .... αυτο αναλογα την εφορια κατα περιοχη κατοικια ...

καπως ετσι ειναι και εδω ... δεν εχουν απλα ασχοληθει σοβαρα να ξεδιαλυνουν τι ισχυει .οποιος εχει εκτροφη μη δηλωμενη (ασχετο αν ο νομος ειναι φλου στο τι εκτροφη θα δηλωσει ... ) ηδη ειναι παρανομος .και γω ισως με 9 καναρινια και 2 καρδερινες εκτροφης ειμαι παρανομος ασχετα αν δεν εχω πουλησει ουτε πουπουλο ! ειδικα στις καρδερινες ,εκει ειναι που  ειμαι φουλ  παρανομος , αφου δεν με καλυπτει κανενας νομος .η εκτροφη ακομα και η πραγματικη στην ελλαδα ειναι παρανομη ,μεχρι να υπαρξει νομος ... νομος δεν γινεται ,γιατι το κρατος δεν ενδιαφερεται και γιατι οσοι θα επρεπε να ενδιαφερονται ή το αφηνουν στο διπλανο τους γιατι βαριουνται ή .... απλα βολευονται με την υπαρχουσα κατασταση ..... 

οποιος λοιπον εχει εκτροφη ,εκτος που ειναι παρανομος που δεν την εχει δηλωμενη ,δεν μπορει να μετρηθει απο καποιον ,αν πουλα μεμονωμενα 1 πουλακι ή περισσοτερα (συνηθως πολυ περισσοτερα ) σε αλλους ιδιωτες για να χαρακτηριστει ερασιτεχνης ή οχι ... 

οι κερδοσκοπικες κινησεις κανονικα φορολογουνται .ακομη και το νομιμο στοιχημα και ολα τα νομιμα τυχερα παιχνιδια ...μη κερδοσκοπικη θα ηταν μια εκτροφη ,η οποια θα ηταν δηλωμενη και θα μπορουσε να αποδειξει με εγγραφα και τιμολογια , οτι ολα οσα εισπραττει απο τυχον πωλησεις ,πηγαινουν ξανα πληρως στην εκτροφη ,η οποια γινεται πχ για επιστημονικους ,εκπαιδευτικους ,ερευνητικους ή δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλους λογους

----------


## manos 9

> Η ευκολια Δημητρη σε σενα είναι οτι είχες την ακρη. Τον πρόεδρο του συλλόγου σου. Καποιοι, οπως εγώ, ας πούμε δεν έχουμε άκρες και θα πάμε μάλλον στα κουτουρού...
> 
> Θα με δουνε ασχετο και θα μου πουλησουν 60-70-80 ή 120!!!!


και εγω ψαχνω μια θυληκια αλλα δεν εχω ακρη ειμαι και νεος στο φορουμ,ανοιξα ενα θεμα στα χαριζεται αλλα δεν μου εχει στηλει καποιος ακομα.ετσι οταν θα θελησω θυληκια θα παω σε ενα pet shop να παρω δεν υπαρχει αλλην επιλογη στη δικη μου φαση.

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΝΟ την αγγελια σου την ανοιξες χθες βραδυ ....  λιγο νωρις δεν απογοητευτηκες;

----------


## manos 9

οχι δεν απογοητευτικα,απλως συμμετειχα στο νημα.και εδωσα μια απαντηση σε ενα post.

----------


## Rovaios

> Αρχικά ήθελα να πω ότι το πόστ εξελίχθηκε σε πολύ καλή κουβέντα και αν και υπάρχουν αντικρουόμενες απόψεις κάπου οδηγεί και αυτό είναι καλό...
> 
> τώρα μια απορία... είναι *ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ να πουλάει κάποιος ιδιώτης (όχι επιτηδευματίας) κάτι σε κάποιο άλλο ιδιώτη και μάλιστα ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ; Προσοχή ΟΧΙ σε Έμπορο αλλά σε Ιδιώτη!*


Θα προσπαθήσω να σας μεταφέρω κάποια στοιχεία από την φορολογική νομοθεσία της χώρας μας  και ίσως έτσι καταλάβουμε πόσο παράνομο ή όχι είναι το να πουλάς αγαθά (στην περίπτωση μας καναρίνια) χωρίς απόδειξη και χωρίς να το έχεις δηλώσει προηγούμενα στην αρμόδια ΔΟΥ .

Οι υποχρεώσεις των επιτηδευματιών ,σχετικά με την τήρηση των βιβλίων και την έκδοση των στοιχείων για  την εκπλήρωση των φορολογικών υποχρεώσεων  τους ορίζονται από τον κώδικα βιβλίων και στοιχείων . 

Με  τον όρο «επιτηδευματίας» ο Κ.Β.Σ .εννοεί κάθε ημεδαπό ή αλλοδαπό φυσικό ή  νομικό πρόσωπο ή κοινωνία του Αστικού Κώδικα που ασκεί δραστηριότητα μέσα στη ελληνική επικράτεια και αποβλέπει στην απόκτηση εισοδήματος  από εμπορική  ή  βιομηχανική ή βιοτεχνική ή γεωργική επιχείρηση ή από ελευθέριο επάγγελμα ή από οποιαδήποτε άλλη επιχείρηση, καθώς και τις αστικές κερδοσκοπικές και μη  κερδοσκοπικές εταιρείες.

Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είναι τα φυσικά πρόσωπα (καταναλωτές)

Ο επιτηδευματίας , τηρεί, εκδίδει, παρέχει, ζητά, λαμβάνει, υποβάλλει και διαφυλάσσει τα βιβλία, τα στοιχεία και τις καταστάσεις ,που ορίζονται κατά περίπτωση από τον Κ.Β.Σ. 

Στο άρθρο 2 ορίζονται οι υπόχρεοι σε τήρηση βιβλίων και στοιχείων . Στην παράγραφο 5 του άρθρου αυτού μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρει ότι απαλλάσσονται από την υποχρέωση της τήρησης των βιβλίων του Κώδικα αυτού και της έκδοσης των αποδείξεων λιανικής πώλησης αγαθών και παροχής υπηρεσιών οι επιτηδευματίες φυσικά πρόσωπα, που πραγματοποίησαν κατά την προηγούμενη ετήσια διαχειριστική περίοδο ακαθάριστα έσοδα μέχρι δέκα χιλιάδων  (10.000) ευρώ από την πώληση αγαθών . 

Βλέποντας το όριο αυτό αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι κάποιος που απέκτησε εισόδημα από εμπορική δραστηριότητα ,  έως 10.000,00 ευρώ τον χρόνο , δεν έχει υποχρέωση τήρησης βιβλίων!!. 
Βέβαια εδώ έρχεται το μεγαλείο της ελληνικής νομοθεσίας ... , ποιός μπορεί να βεβαιώσει σε κάποιον που δεν τηρεί βιβλία και στοιχεία ότι το εισόδημα του από την συγκεκριμένη δραστηριότητα ήταν κάτω από 10.000,00 ευρώ ?? . 

Λέω λοιπόν εγώ (έψαξα για διευκρινιστική από το υπουργείο οικονομικών αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι, μέχρι στιγμής) .....ο ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ... , 
Έτσι έχει επικρατήσει όποιος κατ’ επανάληψη (και όχι ευκαιριακά) πραγματοποιεί εμπορικές συναλλαγές να κάνει έναρξη επαγγέλματος στην αρμόδια ΔΟΥ  και να τηρεί βιβλία ώστε να μπορεί να αποδείξει  με στοιχεία το ύψος των ακαθαρίστων εσόδων του έκτος και εάν πράγματι το εισόδημα από πώληση είναι πράγματι ευκαιριακό !.

Επομένως , είναι παράνομο να πουλάς κάποια πουλάκια που περισσεύουν (ιδιώτης σε ιδιώτη)  ? 
Αρχικά ΟΧΙ , αν όμως αυτό επαναλαμβάνεται ... σίγουρα υπάρχει θέμα .... τώρα η πώληση από ιδιώτη σε επαγγελματία φυσικά είναι νόμιμο όταν εκδίδεται το σωστό στοιχείο από τον επαγγελματία για αυτή τη συναλλαγή  ..

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να μην τα έκανα χειρότερα ...

----------


## jk21

Βοηθησες τα μεγιστα !!!!  το κλειδι ομως σε αυτα που λες ειναι οτι αλλο φυσικο προσωπο που δεν τηρει βιβλια και δεν κοβει αποδειξεις και αλλο να μην εχει κανει εναρξη επαγγελματος .αυτος ειναι και ο μοναδικος τροπος που ααααααμα θελει η εφορια ερχεται και σε ελεγχει (εχεις δηλωσει επαγγελματικη εδρα ) και ααααααααμα θελει σου κοπανα και κανενα χαρατσι ,γιατι απο οτι ξερω τα δηλωθεντα εισοδηματα απο ελευθεριο επαγγελμα πια ,θα φορολογουνται απο το πρωτο ευρω .πιστευω λοιπον και για οσους ειχαν ή δηλωνανε χαμηλο εισοδημα απο επιχειρηση που δεν τηρουσε βιβλια και δεν εκοβε αποδειξεις (και δηλωνε πχ 400 ευρω το χρονο ή και καθολου ) θα μπει καποια δαγκανα ... σιγα μην τους αφησουν ετσι ... πχ ειτε ενα στανταρ χαρατσι ή ανοιγεις βιβλια ...

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Πολύ κατατοπιστικός Νίκο!

----------


## Rovaios

Η εφορία Δημήτρη μπορεί να έρθει ακόμα και αν δεν έχεις κάνει έναρξη επαγγέλματος . Για παράδειγμα μετά από καταγγελία  , ένας δυσαρεστημένος πελάτης αρκεί !!
Αντικείμενο του ελέγχου θα μπορεί να είναι αν ο τρόπος ζωής (αγορές καταθέσεις) συνάδει με τα δηλωθέντα εισοδήματα , αν όχι η διαφορά είναι εισόδημα ... που πρέπει να φορολογηθεί συν κάτι άλλα προστιμάκια και προσαυξήσεις που δεν χρειάζεται να τα λέμε .

Στην ουσία όποιος κατ'επανάληψη πουλά θα πρέπει να κάνει έναρξη και να τηρεί βιβλία και ας υπάρχει αυτό το όριο απαλλαγής για τις πωλήσεις από ιδιώτη σε ιδιώτη , βέβαια επειδή μέχρι τώρα σχεδόν τίποτα δεν λειτουργεί σωστά , σε αυτό το κενό λοιπόν ..... κανείς δεν ελέγχθηκε ποτέ . 

Τουλάχιστον μέχρι σήμερα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να ενοχλήσει κάποιον η εφορία για κάτι τέτοιο!! ... ίσως τα επόμενα χρόνια .... ίσως όχι θα δούμε .

----------


## orion

πάντως στο ερώτημά μου δεν έχει απαντήσει κανένας εδώ μέσα μέχρι τώρα α) ειδικός (λογιστής κλπ), β) εμπεριστατωμένα με νομοθεσία κλπ... 
όλοι λέμε τι νομίζουμε, τι θέλουμε, τι θα θέλαμε, τι θα μπορούσε, τι είθισται κλπ κλπ κλπ...

φίλε jk21 το ότι υπάρχει κενό νόμου δε σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει παρανομία  αυτό θα το κρίνει η δικαιοσύνη αν γίνει κάτι και όχι εσύ, εγώ, η θεία μου κλπ κλπ

----------


## jk21

οκ....  αν αυτο διορθωνει τα πραγματα ,το να πουλανε οσοι πουλανε πουλια σε ιδιωτες δεν ειναι τεκμηριωμενη με νομο παρανομια ,αν δεν υπαρχει καποιος νομος που μας διαφευγει και να λεει το αντιθετο .αν και γω αυτο που καταλαβα απο τα λεχθεντα του Νικου (που μαλλον μονο τυχαια δεν τα λεει ... ) διαπιστωθεισα κατ εξακολουθηση πωληση ,μαλλον << ελεγχεται >> ως προς το νομιμο .συμφωνα παντως με τα λεγομενα του ,αν μιλαμε για περιστασιακη μαλλον δεν ειναι

----------


## orion

Συγνώμη αλλά το πόστ μου Νο 96 το έγραψα χωρίς να δω τα πόστ του Νίκου (που είναι και ειδικός= λογιστής), δεν ξέρω γιατί ισως είχε κολλήσει η σελίδα μου... ζητώ συγνώμη...  :winky:  
Νομίζω ο Νίκος μας κάλυψε σε μεγάλο βαθμό... 

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Νίκο...

----------


## Rovaios

Χρήστο , δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να πει κανείς , 
Αν από ευκαιριακή πώληση κάποιος αποκτήσει εισόδημα θα μπορούσε να μην κάνει έναρξη , αν όμως αυτό επαναλαμβάνεται δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι νόμιμη . Στο υπογράφω και ως λογιστής . Σκέψου να έχει κάποιος ένα εισόδημα 15.000,00 ευρώ το χρόνο και να αποκτά και 1.000,00 ευρώ από την πώληση ωδικών πτηνών .... αυτό το ποσό θα πρέπει να προστεθεί και να φορολογηθεί στην κλίμακα όπως ΄όλα τα εισοδήματα μας . Εκτός αυτών που απαλλάσσονται με συγκεκριμένες διατάξεις . 

Η εκτροφή και πώληση ωδικών πτηνών , είναι εμπορική δραστηριότητα και ο κωδικός αριθμός δραστηριότητας για την δήλωση της δραστηριότητας στο μητρώο της ΔΟΥ είναι : 
01.49.12.04 => εκτροφή ωδικών πτηνών .

----------


## PAIANAS

Συγγνώμη αλλά νομίζω ξεφύγαμε αρκετά του αρχικού ερωτήματος ...θυμίζω το νήμα ρωτάει ''που οδηγούνται οι υποψήφιοι αγοραστές'' ..
*Θεωρώ ότι αυτά που πλέον αναλύονται είναι ..''αμπελοφιλοσοφίες''..Αν μου βρείτε μικροεκτροφέα που κόβει παραστατικά πώλησης πουλιών, παρακαλώ να μου τον δείξετε ώστε να τον παρασημοφορήσω στην πλατεία Συντάγματος ..
Υπενθυμίζω ότι όλοι οι επιτηδευματίες, καταστηματάρχες είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κόβουν αποδείξεις, αλλά στις περισσότερες περιοχές της χώρας η φοροδιαφυγή(στις νόμιμες επιχειρήσεις) αγγίζει η ξεπερνάει το 65-70%..οπότε που ακριβώς μας χρησιμεύει στο τι λέει ο νόμος ?
Νόμους έχουμε αρκετούς, στην πράξη όμως τι ακριβώς ισχύει, νομίζω πως γνωρίζουμε μικροί -μεγάλοι.

----------


## Rovaios

> Αν μου βρείτε μικροεκτροφέα που κόβει παραστατικά πώλησης πουλιών, παρακαλώ να μου τον δείξετε ώστε να τον παρασημοφορήσω στην πλατεία Συντάγματος ..
> Υπενθυμίζω ότι όλοι οι επιτηδευματίες, καταστηματάρχες είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κόβουν αποδείξεις, αλλά στις περισσότερες περιοχές της χώρας η φοροδιαφυγή(στις νόμιμες επιχειρήσεις) αγγίζει η ξεπερνάει το 65-70%..οπότε που ακριβώς μας χρησιμεύει στο τι λέει ο νόμος ? Νόμους έχουμε αρκετούς, στην πράξη όμως τι ακριβώς ισχύει, νομίζω πως γνωρίζουμε μικροί -μεγάλοι.


Και μόνο απ' αυτό Νίκο θα μπορούσαμε να αμπελοφιλοσοφούμε με τις ώρες !! .




> Συγνώμη αλλά το πόστ μου Νο 96 το έγραψα χωρίς να δω τα πόστ του Νίκου


Τι συγνώμη ρε Χρήστο ,  δεν λέω ότι έχω το αλάθητο , ότι γνωρίζω σας μετέφερα ... 

Λοιπόν που οδηγούμαστε οι τους υποψήφιοι αγοραστές , (γιατί δεν θα πάψω ποτέ να είμαι υποψήφιος αγοραστής)?

----------


## Nikolakas

> Λοιπόν που οδηγούμαστε οι υποψήφιοι αγοραστές , (γιατί δεν θα πάψω ποτέ να είμαι υποψήφιος αγοραστής)?


Αποψη μου: Αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει η εκτροφή ή καποια συγκεκριμένη ράτσα και απλα αναζητάς την παρέα σε ένα ή περισσότερα πουλάκια, τοτε πας στο πετσοπ διαλέγεις ενα όμορφο αλλά ταλαιπωρημένο πουλάκι, το φέρνεις σπιτι σου το βαζεις σε ενα μεγαλο κλουβι και το ανασταίνεις.

Για ολες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις οπως είπε και ο Δημήτρης (jk) ζητάς, στέλνεις π.μ. και περιμένεις

----------


## orion

> Χρήστο , δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να πει κανείς , 
> Αν από ευκαιριακή πώληση κάποιος αποκτήσει εισόδημα θα μπορούσε να μην κάνει έναρξη , αν όμως αυτό επαναλαμβάνεται δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι νόμιμη . Στο υπογράφω και ως λογιστής . Σκέψου να έχει κάποιος ένα εισόδημα 15.000,00 ευρώ το χρόνο και να αποκτά και 1.000,00 ευρώ από την πώληση ωδικών πτηνών .... αυτό το ποσό θα πρέπει να προστεθεί και να φορολογηθεί στην κλίμακα όπως ΄όλα τα εισοδήματα μας . Εκτός αυτών που απαλλάσσονται με συγκεκριμένες διατάξεις . 
> 
> Η εκτροφή και πώληση ωδικών πτηνών , είναι εμπορική δραστηριότητα και ο κωδικός αριθμός δραστηριότητας για την δήλωση της δραστηριότητας στο μητρώο της ΔΟΥ είναι : 
> 01.49.12.04 => εκτροφή ωδικών πτηνών .


Θέλω να ρωτήσω το νομοθέτη τι εννοεί "ευκαιριακή πώληση" και τι "επαναλαμβανόμενη" χαχαχα!!! δηλ αν εγώ πουλάω μια φορά το χρόνο σε μία μέρα μέσα π.χ. 200 πουλιά, ή μια φορά στη ζωή μου σε  μία μέρα 1000 πουλιά με το ανάλογο τίμημα βεβαίως βεβαίως... είμαι ευκαιριακός;;; ή να φωνάξω εφοριακό;;; χαχαχα

όπως και να έχει το θέμα εκτός από φορολογικό είναι και θέμα ορνιθοκουλτούρας κλπ κλπ... 

συγνώμη αν οδήγησα την κουβέντα αλλού αλλά νομίζω το πόστ ήταν λίγο βολικό...

σας ευχαριστώ  :winky:

----------


## jk21

> Συγγνώμη αλλά νομίζω ξεφύγαμε αρκετά του αρχικού ερωτήματος ...θυμίζω το νήμα ρωτάει ''που οδηγούνται οι υποψήφιοι αγοραστές'' ..
> *Θεωρώ ότι αυτά που πλέον αναλύονται είναι ..''αμπελοφιλοσοφίες''..Αν μου βρείτε μικροεκτροφέα που κόβει παραστατικά πώλησης πουλιών, παρακαλώ να μου τον δείξετε ώστε να τον παρασημοφορήσω στην πλατεία Συντάγματος ..
> Υπενθυμίζω ότι όλοι οι επιτηδευματίες, καταστηματάρχες είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κόβουν αποδείξεις, αλλά στις περισσότερες περιοχές της χώρας η φοροδιαφυγή(στις νόμιμες επιχειρήσεις) αγγίζει η ξεπερνάει το 65-70%..οπότε που ακριβώς μας χρησιμεύει στο τι λέει ο νόμος ?
> Νόμους έχουμε αρκετούς, στην πράξη όμως τι ακριβώς ισχύει, νομίζω πως γνωρίζουμε μικροί -μεγάλοι.


οτι ρωτηθηκε Νικο ,αν δεν αποτελεσει αιτια οριστικης παρεκλισης απο το αρχικο θεμα ,σαφως και ειναι on topic .οταν μιλαμε για τιμες πουλιες απο εκτροφεις ή πετ σοπ ,ολα τα αναφερθεντα στην συζητηση αυτη ,εχουν τη σημασια τους .νομιζω στο θεμα σχεδον δοθηκε πληρη απαντηση ,εκτος αν υπαρχει κατι που ξεφευγει των πληροφοριων μας .εχεις δικιο ομως οτι δεν πρεπει να επικεντρωθουμε σε αυτο 

εχω ομως να κανω μια παρατηρηση σε οσα λες ...ολοι οι επαγγελματιες που λες ,πραγματι κοβουν ελαχιστες αποδειξεις ,αλλα αργα ή γρηγορα με χαρατσια τυπου κλεισιματος εκρεμοτητων 5ετιας κλπ ,το κρατος του βαζει μια θηλια (πληρωνεις χαρατσι ή σου κανουμε ελεγχο ) και παιρνει  ( με τραγικο τροπο που αναπληρωνει την απουσια σωστου φορολογικου συστηματος ) μερος των φορων που θα επρεπε να παρει νομιμα .οποιος ομως δεν εχει καθολου εναρξη επιχειρησης στην εφορια δεν πληρωνει τιποτα ... αναρωτιεμαι ... στο βελγιο ,στην ολλανδια ,στη γερμανια ετσι ειναι; αλλο να κρυβεις μερος αυτων που κερδιζεις και αλλο να κρυβεις οτι κερδιζεις 

θα ξανατονισω ομως την αρχικη μου τοποθετηση .δεν κρινω τον οποιον πουλα φοροδιαφευγοντας .δεν ειναι ο μονος σε αυτο τον τοπο .... κρινω τον εκτροφεα που ενω το πραττει και εχει κερδη απο αυτο ,ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΩΣ (και μονο τοτε ) επιλεγει να κρινει τον πετσοπα (δικαια ή αδικα ) για τις τιμες που εκεινος πουλα .εκει ειναι η μονη ενσταση μου .στο ηθικο της υποθεσης .οχι για να δικαιολογησω τον πετσοπα ,γιατι και αυτος μπορει να κανει αυτο που εσυ περιεγραψες σαν κανονα σε αυτο τον τοπο ...

----------


## yannis37

αλλο δεν θέλω αγοραπωλησιες στο forum μου και άλλο αν ειναι οι συναλλαγές ιδιωτών παρανομες.

ολες οι αγγελιες ιδιωτών στα εντυπα ειναι παρανομες συναλλαγές? αυτο δεν καταλαβαινω, τελικά ειναι, η δεν ειναι?

----------


## jk21

δεν το βλεπω ακριβως ετσι Γιαννη ,αλλα ας μην ξεφυγουμε παλι .ασχετα αν ετσι κι αλλιως και με εκτροφεια με αδεια να ηταν οι εκτροφεις και να κοβανε και αποδειξεις ,μαλλον δεν θα ειχαμε διαφορετικη σταση ,σαφως και επηρεαζει επιπλεον την θεση μας ,το να  δεχτουμε  αγοροπωλησιες δημοσια  , που δεν καλυπτονται νομικα και ειναι υπο αμφιλεγομενο καθεστως 


για τις αγγελιες που ειναι για μεταχειρισμενα προιοντα νομιζω (ετσι εχω ακουσει ) οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα (εννοω σε εντυπα αγγελιων .οχι εδω )

----------


## Rovaios

> Θέλω να ρωτήσω το νομοθέτη τι εννοεί "ευκαιριακή πώληση" και τι "επαναλαμβανόμενη" χαχαχα!!! δηλ αν εγώ πουλάω μια φορά το χρόνο σε μία μέρα μέσα π.χ. 200 πουλιά, ή μια φορά στη ζωή μου σε  μία μέρα 1000 πουλιά με το ανάλογο τίμημα βεβαίως βεβαίως... είμαι ευκαιριακός;;; ή να φωνάξω εφοριακό;;; χαχαχα
> 
> όπως και να έχει το θέμα εκτός από φορολογικό είναι και θέμα ορνιθοκουλτούρας κλπ κλπ... 
> 
> συγνώμη αν οδήγησα την κουβέντα αλλού αλλά νομίζω το πόστ ήταν λίγο βολικό...
> 
> σας ευχαριστώ


Και μόνο η φράση "μία φορά το χρόνο" δηλώνει επανάληψη φίλε .... :Anim 59:  , τέλος πάντων...... , 
ξεκίνα την παραγωγή και εμείς μαζί σου μην ανησυχείς άλλο για αυτά ...... κάνε τώρα τα πουλιά αστέρια για μεθαύριο και τα υπόλοιπα είναι λεπτομέρειες ... :Jumping0044:

----------


## Rovaios

> αλλο δεν θέλω αγοραπωλησιες στο forum μου και άλλο αν ειναι οι συναλλαγές ιδιωτών παρανομες.
> 
> ολες οι αγγελιες ιδιωτών στα εντυπα ειναι παρανομες συναλλαγές? αυτο δεν καταλαβαινω, τελικά ειναι, η δεν ειναι?


Οι συναλλαγές για την ακρίβεια είναι παράνομες . 
Αν αυτός ο ιδιώτης ξεπουλάει μία φορά το χρόνο . Το αντικείμενο όμως είναι τόσο μικρό για να ασχοληθεί κάποιος σοβαρά με αυτό .... εδώ δεν ελέγχονται εμπορικές εταιρείες , με αυτούς θα ασχοληθούν οι "ράμπο" .




> ασχετα αν ετσι κι αλλιως και με εκτροφεια με αδεια να ηταν οι εκτροφεις και να κοβανε και αποδειξεις ,μαλλον δεν θα ειχαμε διαφορετικη σταση ,σαφως και επηρεαζει επιπλεον την θεση μας ,το να δεχτουμε αγοροπωλησιες δημοσια , που δεν καλυπτονται νομικα και ειναι υπο αμφιλεγομενο καθεστως


Το θέμα λοιπόν είναι αν τα πτηνά μας πρέπει να είναι αντικείμενο αγοραπωλησίας ή όχι ! και όχι τόσο πολύ αν είναι νόμιμη η συναλλαγή ... σωστά?

----------


## jk21

το θεμα του Γιαννη ειναι οτι αφου το φορουμ δεν επιτρεπει τις αγγελιες αγοροπωλησιας που οδηγουνται οσα μελη ενδιαφερονται να αγορασουν ή να βρουνε τελος παντων πουλακι .χωρις να μπορω να το πω σιγουρα ,η γνωμη του ειναι οτι εκ των πραγματων εκει που τους ειναι ευκολα προσβασιμο και γνωριζανε παραδοσιακα να κανουν .στα πετσοπ .εκφραστηκανε και αποψεις οτι στο φορουμ με τις γνωσεις που κομιζουν ,ξερουν στην πορεια και απο πετ σοπ αν βρισκουν κατι καλο ,να το αγορασουν ,αλλα και απο τις γνωριμιες τους εδω μεσα ,με προσωπικη επαφη αμεσα ή εμμεσα βρισκουν και εκτροφεις .η θεση του φορουμ ειναι οτι αυτο το ενδιαφερει να μαθαινουν τα μελη του πως να ξεχωριζουν ενα υγειες πουλακι ,πως να το κρατουν υγειες  ,πως να το εκτρεφουν και πως να διαλεγουν ενα με καλα χαρακτηριστικα αν καποιος ενδιαφερετε για ρατσα και δεν το απασχολει το που θα βρουνε αυτο το πουλακι .μακαρι να το βρουνε απο την καλυτερη πηγη ,οποια και να ειναι αυτη .οραμα του ειναι πολλοι να τα βρισκουν μεσω δωρεων και ανταλλαγων με αλλα μελη ,για αυτο και ειναι το μονο που φανερα και ξεκαθαρα προωθει !

----------


## Deimitori

> εχω εκφρασει και σε αλλα θεματα την γνωμη μου για τα πετ σοπ .  ειναι κερδοσκοπικες (θεμιτο ) επιχειρησεις και εχουν δικαιωμα να δινουν τα πουλια σε τιμες που εκεινα θελουν και δεν μπορουμε να τους κρινουμε για αυτο .Μπορουμε ομως και εχουμε και υποχρεωση ηθικη πιστευω ,να κρινουμε και να σαμποταρουμε καθε εναν  επαγγελματια που δεν σεβεται τα πουλια και τη υγεια τους ! αν υπαρχουν τετοιοι (και δυστυχως ειναι πολλοι ) δεν εχουμε παρα να μην τους προτιμουμε ,ακομα και αν εχουν τα καλυτερα προιοντα .εκει ειναι η δυναμη μας .μην απορειτε βεβαια γιατι δεν βρισκεται πουλια ρατσας ευκολα εκει .ειναι ο χωρος (αφου ουτε αυτα ελεγχονται σωστα απο υγειονομικο και υπηρεσιες της εφοριας )οπου ευκολα προωθουν εκει οι εκτροφεις ,οτι πουλακι δεν ειναι στα στανταρ που θα δωσουν καλη τιμη ,αν τα πουλησουν απο μονοι τους .εκτος αυτου το να δωσει απευθειας ενας ονομαστος πχ εκτροφεας ,πουλια σε ενδιαφερομενους οχι καλης ποιοτητας ,ριχνει και το πρεστιζ του ...ειναι γνωστο οτι πολλοι δινουν εκει τα πουλια τους και αντι αυτων παιρνουν σπορους και αλλα αναλωσιμα ... οι πετσοπαδες αντι να πουλησουν σπορους με ταδε περιθωριο κερδους ,πουλανε πουλια με πολυ μεγαλυτερο ... οχι ολοι ,αλλα αρκετοι το κανουν.
> 
> ας παμε στους εκτροφεις .δεν ανεχομαι απο κανεναν εκτροφεα που εμπορευεται ,να κατηγορησει για αισχροκερδια τους πετσοπαδες (ακομα και αν ειναι ρεαλιστικη η κατηγορια ) οταν εκεινοι πουλανε χωρις να εχουν κανει εναρξη επαγγελματικης ιδιοτητας στην εφορια .η πωληση πουλιων χωρις κατι τετοιο να συμβαινει ,ειναι (οσο και αν δεν αρεσει σε πολλα αυτια ) καθαρα οικονομικο εγκλημα και ειναι απο τα πολλα που δεν διωκονται (σιγουρα οχι απο τα μεγαλυτερα ) στον τοπο μας .ομως ειναι ανηθικο να κατηγορεις καποιον που πλήρωνει ενοικια ,εφοριες ,υπαλληλους ,την στιγμη που εσυ τα κονομας μαυρα .εστω και αν αυτα που παιρνεις ειναι οχι τεραστια ποσα ,αλλα πολλες φορες και για να καλυψεις τα εξοδα σου μονο .Κανε την παρανομια ,αφου τιποτα δεν δουλευει σωστα σε αυτο τον τοπο ,αλλα μην κρινεις τους αλλους πανω σε θεματα οικονομικα 
> 
> το φορουμ αν και υπαρχει δεδομενη η αναγκη των μελων ,να βρισκουν εκτροφεις για να αγοραζουν πουλακια ,δεν εχει στους στοχους του να διευκολυνει αυτη τη διαδικασια .οταν ερχονται σε επαφη ατομα που δεν γνωριζονται απαραιτητα μεταξυ τους ,οπως ανεφερε και ο Γιωργος ,εκτος απο τα ειναι δυσκολο καποιος να εμπιστευτει στον αλλο τα πουλια του ,το ιδιο θα επρεπε να ειναι δυσκολο και να του τα πουλησει ,αν εχει ηθικες αρχες που δεν χαλαρωνουν στη μυρωδια του ... μαρουλοφυλλου .Εκτος αυτου οταν αγοραζουμε απο καποιον που δεν ξερουμε (γιατι αν ξερουμε και απο κοντα καποιον που γνωριζουμε και στο φορουμ ,δεν το χρειαζομαστε για να βαλουμε την αγγελια μας )  κινδινευουμε παντα να πεσουμε θυματα εκμεταλλευσης .Σε κατι τετοιο το φορουμ δεν θελει σε καμμια περιπτωση να γινει ενδιαμεσο ,και δεν μπορει να εξασφαλισει σε κανεναν ,εστω και μικρο να ηταν καποιο τετοιο ποσοστο ,οτι δεν θα συμβει .
> 
> το φορουμ ειναι εδω για να ενημερωνει με τον καλυτερο τροπο τα μελη του ,τοσο για τα ειδη των πτηνων ,τα χαρακτηριστικα τους ,το περιβαλλον που απαιτουν ,οσο και για καθε αναλωσιμο που χρειαζονται στην εκτροφη τους .δεν αποκλειει οτιδηποτε και ειναι πρωτοπορο σε πολλα .δεν νομιζω πχ να εχει βρει καποιος μαζεμενα αν οχι ολα ,τα περισσοτερα μιγματα σπορων ανα ειδος πτηνου .αρθρα για το καθε ειδος υπαρχουν ηδη αρκετα και θα ερθουν στην πορεια και αλλα  . Ζηταμε απο ολα τα μελη μας και ειδικα εμπειρα λογω της συμμετοχης τους σε συλλογους και της επιπλεον επιμορφωση τους απο κριτες ελληνες και ξενους ,να συμμετεχουν ενεργα στις συζητησεις και γιατι οχι με αρθρογραφια να βοηθησουν επιπλεον σε αυτο τον στοχο ! 
> 
> ειμαστε ανοιχτοι στην προβολη καθε μη κερδοσκοπικου περιεχομενου εργο ολων των συλλογων της ελλαδας ,και στις αντιστοιχες ενοτητες ηδη βρισκουμε τους συνδεσμους που οδηγουν στις ιστοσελιδες τους ,αρκει να ειναι χωρις συνδεσμους κερδοσκοπικους στην επιφανεια τους ! αν οι συλλογοι εχουν λιστες των μελων τους (ανεξαρτητα αν πουλανε ή οχι ,αρκει να μην αναφερετε ) εδω ειμαστε να τις παραθεσουμε .αν οι συλλογοι δεν εχουν ,δεν βρισκω τον τροπο να μπορουμε να εχουμε εμεις και αυτο να γινεται αξιοκρατικα χωρις να αποκλειουμε καποιους και χωρις να προωθουνται καποιοι αλλοι 
> ...



Εύγε!

----------


## Silentpanther

Φίλε Γίαννη εγώ είμαι μαζί σου και σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα γιατι πριν πολλα χρονια,  πριν γίνω εκτροφέας όταν είμουν μικρος  είχα βρέθει σε αυτή την θέση που ανέφερες στην άρχη της συζητησης

----------


## geam

> Αρχικά ήθελα να πω ότι το πόστ εξελίχθηκε σε πολύ καλή κουβέντα και αν και υπάρχουν αντικρουόμενες απόψεις κάπου οδηγεί και αυτό είναι καλό...
> 
> τώρα μια απορία... είναι *ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ* να πουλάει κάποιος *ιδιώτης* (όχι επιτηδευματίας) κάτι σε κάποιο άλλο *ιδιώτη* και μάλιστα *ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ*; Προσοχή *ΟΧΙ σε Έμπορο* αλλά σε Ιδιώτη!
> 
> Θέλω απάντηση από ειδικό και όχι τι νομίζει ο καθένας...
> 
> π.χ. Λογιστή, Φοροτεχνικού κλπ... και αν είναι εύκολο να μας παραθέσει και τη σχετική νομοθεσία... για να μη μιλάμε στον αέρα και λέει ο καθένας αυτό που νομίζει λες και είναι νόμος αυτό που νομίζει...
> 
> και πιάνομαι από αυτό που είπαν κάποιοι φίλοι ότι είναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ να πουλάς χωρίς έκδοση απόδειξης!!!
> ...



ΝΑΙ.... σε οποιαδήποτε χρηματική συναλλαγή γίνεται χρειάζεται απόδειξη (με οτι αυτο συνεπάγεται...).

----------

